# 04/15 Raw Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up begins



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Bell Center, Montreal, QC*​


> Live on Raw, the two-night WWE Superstar Shake-up kicks off, and the entire landscape of WWE begins to change. Where will your favorite Superstars land?











*WWE gets shaken up*​


> The first-ever International WWE Superstar Shake-up begins Monday night as Raw emanates from Montreal, Canada. With new champions crowned at WrestleMania and so many up-and-coming Superstars – including the bold Lacey Evans and the hulking Lars Sullivan – looking to stand out in the crowd, just about anything can happen this week on Raw and SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> Will Raw’s champions bring their titles to Team Blue? What rivalries will begin as Superstars come into conflict with new adversaries? Whatever happens during this epic two-night event, you won’t want to miss it.











*Lacey Evans steps to “Becky Two Belts”*​


> New Raw and SmackDown Women’s Champion Becky Lynch repelled an attack from Lacey Evans on the Raw after WrestleMania, but The Sassy Southern Belle’s assault made a greater impact on SmackDown LIVE, where a Woman’s Right seemed to take the fight out of The Man … if only for a moment.
> 
> How will Lynch respond to this new threat?











*The Universal Freakin’ Champion awaits his next challenge*​


> The Bar spoiled the Winner Take All Match pitting new Universal Champion Seth Rollins against new WWE Champion Kofi Kingston – but The Beastslayer’s willingness to put his title on the line one night after vanquishing Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania nevertheless proved that he’s the type of champion he’s always said he would be … and everything The Beast Incarnate was not.
> 
> Rollins will bring the Universal Title to Raw for the Superstar Shake-up, and with competitors shifting brands over two nights, the list of potential foes for The Architect changes as well.











*Bobby Lashley strikes back*​


> Bobby Lashley’s Intercontinental Championship loss to Finn Bálor at WrestleMania has made the already aggressive All Mighty even more dangerous, as witnessed by his utter mauling of Dean Ambrose during The Lunatic Fringe’s final night in WWE.
> 
> Who will be Lashley’s next target?











*The Big Dog protects his yard*​


> Defending both Monday Night Raw and the honor of his family, Roman Reigns defeated Drew McIntyre in a brutal match at WrestleMania. After Reigns succeeded against The Scottish Psychopath in his first singles match since his battle with leukemia, the WWE Universe anxiously awaits his next move.
> 
> Will Reigns look to challenge his Shield brother Seth Rollins for the Universal Championship — the very title he was forced to relinquish in October — or does he have another conquest in mind?
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on the first night of the Superstar Shake-up, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Strowman and McIntyre are probably going to Smackdown. Uso's, AJ Styles and Becky will be moving to RAW unless they merge the women's divisions.

I think Rollins and Kofi stay on their respective brands.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Long overdue for some fresh matchups. Couldn't come at a better time


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Seth isn't likely to move to Smackdown anytime soon he's basically Raw for life so hopefully AJ is traded over for a potential dream match at SummerSlam.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Becky, Usos, The Bar coming to Raw
Bayley, Finn, The Revival going to SmackDown Live


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Raw --> Usos, Samoa Joe, Becky, Ricochet, Lars Sullivan, AJ Styles.

Smackdown --> The Revival, McIntyre, Balor, Lashley, Strowman, Black.

I reckon something similar.

Wouldn't surprise me if they split up The Bar either.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Going to be a fun week, will be interesting to see who goes where. I also think this week Becky loses one of the women's belts, probably the Smackdown 1.

My predictions are:

To RAW: AJ, Samoa Joe, The Usos, Becky, Cesaro
To Smackdown: Drew, Strowman, Finn, Alexa, The Revival


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Nobody cares. At all.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Should be interesting


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:



















Defending both Monday Night Raw and the honor of his family, Roman Reigns defeated Drew McIntyre in a brutal match at WrestleMania. After Reigns succeeded against The Scottish Psychopath in his first singles match since his battle with leukemia,* the WWE Universe anxiously awaits his next move*.

:bosque, sure WWE


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Some (cool) names that could be moved to Raw:

- AJ Styles
- Bar
- Becky Lynch
- Buddy Murphy
- Daniel Bryan
- Naomi
- Pete Dunne
- Randy Orton
- Rusev
- Shinsuke Nakamura
- Usos


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

I see Joe going to RAW as opposed to Strowman going to SD. They like to swap the US Title and Intercontinental title at these events so I see Balor going to SD and Joe to RAW. Strowman being on SD was just to hype that feud. 

I think we see the Usos win the Raw Tag Team Championships tonight. 

Very interested to see if we see Pete Dunne over these next 48 hours. However I think it is more likely that we see Dunne/Gargano on NXT.


----------



## SINdicate (Apr 9, 2019)

*To SmackDown ->*

Braun Strowman
Drew McIntyre
Finn Bálor
Cesaro
Seth Rollins
Ember Moon
Dana Brooke
Alexa Bliss

*To RAW ->*
Daniel Bryan
Randy Orton
Samoa Joe
The Miz
Kofi Kingston
Charlotte
Asuka
Natalya

*Potential NXT callups*

Pete Dunne to SmackDown
Aleister Black to SmackDown
Ricochet to SmackDown

Lars Sullivan to RAW (to replace Strowman as the new 'monster' on RAW)
Matt Riddle to RAW
Tyler Bate & Trent Severn to RAW

I think the titles just need to be moved to opposite shows to create new matches and really shake things up. I think we will definitely see Rollins/Reigns in the future but I don't think it should happen yet. They need to do their own things and clash in the future, perhaps at a SummerSlam.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

AJ needs the change of scenery more than any other guy on the roster. Turn him heel, have him come after Finn.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Donnie said:


> AJ needs the change of scenery more than any other guy on the roster. Turn him heel, have him come after Finn.


Yup, AJ needs to come over to Raw.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Raw

AJ Styles

SDL

Bobby Lashley
Sasha Banks
Bayley


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I can see the Iiconics getting moved to RAW if they are planning to make them a permanent fixture in the womens tag titles scene and if they are planning to give them a not so short title reign, since RAW needs to fill more hours of content. With that said, If that happens I can see the Squad being moved to SD.

I think the obvious ones would be Becky and the Usos to RAW, maybe Sasha and/or Bayley to SD. Maybe Joe to RAW and Balor to SD.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

A lot of guys on the roster that could use a change of location. A lot of talent hardly being used.

The obvious ones like Usos/Naomi to RAW, The Revival to SDL, Becky probably to RAW.

Then there are those like Sanity and Ember moon that need a change of location. Sanity w/ Nikki Cross on RAW logically should happen.

Balor and Samoa Joe switching brands. Balor joining Gallows/Anderson in WWEs attempt to keep Gallows/Anderson past September. Bayley to follow Balor to SDL.

Zayn to RAW, Kevin Owens stays on SDL. One is a heel, the others a face, keep them separated.

Black to SDL (Ricochet to RAW) because of Zelina and Andrade.

Will Reigns and Rollins survive another shakeup yet again?

I just hope that whatever happens it helps make RAW much better to watch.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The Superstar shakeup is always a fun show, be interesting to see who ends up where.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I was going to bite the bullet and watch tonight and tomorrow to see what happens, but that preview sure doesn't make me want to. :shrug

Some predictions:

*To Raw*

Becky Lynch (she'll stay here when she drops the SD title first probably)
The Usos
AJ Styles
Daniel Bryan
The Miz
Randy Orton
Naomi (she'll go with The Usos)
Maybe Sanity

*To SmackDown*

Braun Strowman
Drew McIntyre
Bobby Lashley
The Revival
Aleister Black (as someone said, because of Zelina, unsure if Ricochet goes with him)

*From NXT*

Kairi Sane (to SmackDown)

Most big names debuted already, so I expect few to come up now. Kairi is the only one I'm confident about.

Charlotte might switch to Raw, but I think they'll want to keep her and Becky separate for a while. I don't think they'll want Alexa and Charlotte on the same brand.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Looking forward to see who gets moved to RAW


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

"Defending both Monday Night Raw *and the honor of his family*, Roman Reigns defeated Drew McIntyre in a brutal match at WrestleMania. After Reigns succeeded against The Scottish Psychopath in his first singles match since his battle with leukemia, the WWE Universe anxiously awaits his next move."

Wait. What? That was a part of that storyline? Because McIntyre mentioned the fact that Roman has kids once?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Also why is everyone saying Becky ? Hasn't she already kinda moved to Raw lol


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Hope to see Buddy Murphy challenge Balor for the IC title tonight and for Pete Dunne to move to Raw tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Apparently there will be some last minute rewrites for tonight's show


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117854695299530752
As always, just hoping that the IIconics are not affected by this


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently there will be some last minute rewrites for tonight's show
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117854695299530752
> As always, just hoping that the IIconics are not affected by this



Last minute rewrites, so in other words the show is going to be a disaster


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently there will be some last minute rewrites for tonight's show
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117854695299530752
> As always, just hoping that the IIconics are not affected by this



Ah jeez... I finally get to go to a show, and this happens.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

mattheel said:


> "Defending both Monday Night Raw *and the honor of his family*, Roman Reigns defeated Drew McIntyre in a brutal match at WrestleMania. After Reigns succeeded against The Scottish Psychopath in his first singles match since his battle with leukemia, the WWE Universe anxiously awaits his next move."
> 
> Wait. What? That was a part of that storyline? Because McIntyre mentioned the fact that Roman has kids once?


Gross ain't it?

I hope the crowd boos Roman out of the building.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Switchblade Club said:


> Also why is everyone saying Becky ? Hasn't she already kinda moved to Raw lol


Kinda, sorta. She was on Smackdown this past week. Plans change in WWE obviously. People are stating the obvious again just because WWE was trying to portray Becky last week as being able to be on both shows as double Champ.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Last minute rewrites, so in other words the show is going to be a disaster


In other words its gonna be just like pretty much every other Raw.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Looks like that well-oiled machine is running as planned. :vince3

Also in this shakeup, hopefully they separate Sasha and Bayley. Send Bayley to SmackDown.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Apparently there will be some last minute rewrites for tonight's show
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117854695299530752
> As always, just hoping that the IIconics are not affected by this


_*Nothing new just another day in the office for Raw and SD. *_opcorn


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The Usos are rumored to be moving to RAW tonight. About time. They have done everything they could on Smackdown. Now I just wonder if Naomi gets moved so she wont be separated from her husband.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Gross ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the crowd boos Roman out of the building.




I have no way to fantasy book a heel turn tonight. Damn, gonna be extra miserable watching this. I’m with ya on the boos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ, Orton, Joe and Miz to Raw so I don't need to bother with SD.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Can't wait I've been waiting all weekend in anticipation for this hopefully AJ is traded tonight.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

No one else anticipating some more ‘Bird is the word’ lunacy?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck man, I really don't want to waste my time and watch live tonight because I know WWE is probably going to disappoint, but there can be a lot of surprises in store at the same time. I hate being a wrestling fan sometimes. I feel like a battered wife who keeps coming back. I'm sure you guys know the feeling. Especially with The Man coming over to RAW most likely I don't wanna miss that live. 

I don't know, I'll tune in for the opening segment and see how long I can go before reaching for the remote or doing something else. If Stephanie opens the show I'm fuckin out immediately. Thats a hard NO on the entire 3 hours right off the bat.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I have a feeling it will be another disappointing episode.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Zapato said:


> No one else anticipating some more ‘Bird is the word’ lunacy?




Hope he just comes back honestly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

StylesClash90 said:


> Can't wait I've been waiting all weekend in anticipation for this.














SayWhatAgain! said:


> My last Raw for a long time.





SayWhatAgain! said:


> My last Raw for a LONG TIME :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:





SayWhatAgain! said:


> Rest assure, I am not watching this trash past this week.


:homer3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Expect either Bray or Mojo to return. That’s how bad they’ve destroyed Bray. He’s in the same sentence as Mojo Rawley. I don’t even know who’s vignettes have been more absurd either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Brock said:


> StylesClash90 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait I've been waiting all weekend in anticipation for this.
> ...


Yes really.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Also in this shakeup, hopefully they separate Sasha and Bayley. Send Bayley to SmackDown.


Let's hope Bayley and Alexa gets separated as well. There's no good for Bayley being on the same show with her and looking like a fool against her.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> I have a feeling it will be another disappointing episode.


Oh for sure, I bet Vince at this very second is still messing around with the rosters


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

MAJOR Travel issues - WWE RAW EMERGENCY Meeting


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

We're here...

Vince: It's time to... SHAKE THINGS UP AGAIN!

.......


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Spoiler: Concerning the Raw tonight. I will still use the spoiler tag just in case this is to throw fans off



Segment featuring Samoa Joe pulled from tonight’s WWE Monday Night Raw

As noted earlier, via John Pollock, WWE has been rewriting Monday Night Raw due to travel issues. Some wrestlers are not expected to make it to the show in time so Raw will be much different from the original script they had earlier today.

To make things worse, Samoa Joe is sick with a very bad case of the flu and there was a segment planned for him. That segment has been pulled and company officials are working on something else. I was told that he was supposed to do something with Braun Strowman.

Raw and SmackDown Live will take place in Montreal, Canada and will feature the Superstar Shake-Up with wrestlers switching brands and some NXT moves expected.

Source: https://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/s...oe-pulled-from-tonights-wwe-monday-night-raw/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

mattheel said:


> In other words its gonna be just like pretty much every other Raw.


Yeah, pretty much


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

aye a big shake up, a big shake up my arse.

this show is going to fucking bomb big time


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler: Concerning the Raw tonight. I will still use the spoiler tag just in case this is to throw fans off
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: for tonight



PWinsider just reported that Joe and the Bar are backstage


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Making sure to go in with low expectations.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Tbh I hope Ambrose doesn't stay. At first, he's really frustrating to watch and on the other hand the way he has been booked in past few weeks, Its hard to take him seriously


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

No Bar please. I hope they are split if they are drafted. Sheamus needs to go now.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Joe Goldberg said:


> No Bar please. I hope they are split if they are drafted. Sheamus needs to go now.


Sheamus is good in-ring but I'm tired of him. Cesaro deserves another chance as a singles star.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

All of the SD roster will be backstage. They always are in the shakeup.

Plus, both Raw and SD take place in the same arena in Montreal. That's how it always is here, so don't take reports of who's backstage as indicative of who will change.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

EDIT: I have a feeling Bryan may be heading to the red brand.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

sad day for raw only 3 pages on th shake up as it starts


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

let's go!


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Why they show warning for flashing pics?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Superstar Shakeup :cole


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> sad day for raw only 3 pages on th shake up as it starts


 yep! lol


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Fuck man, I really don't want to waste my time and watch live tonight because I know WWE is probably going to disappoint, but there can be a lot of surprises in store at the same time. I hate being a wrestling fan sometimes. I feel like a battered wife who keeps coming back. I'm sure you guys know the feeling. Especially with The Man coming over to RAW most likely I don't wanna miss that live.
> 
> I don't know, I'll tune in for the opening segment and see how long I can go before reaching for the remote or doing something else. If Stephanie opens the show I'm fuckin out immediately. Thats a hard NO on the entire 3 hours right off the bat.


See ya :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Fuck man, I really don't want to waste my time and watch live tonight because I know WWE is probably going to disappoint, but there can be a lot of surprises in store at the same time. I hate being a wrestling fan sometimes. I feel like a battered wife who keeps coming back. I'm sure you guys know the feeling. Especially with The Man coming over to RAW most likely I don't wanna miss that live.
> 
> I don't know, I'll tune in for the opening segment and see how long I can go before reaching for the remote or doing something else. *If Stephanie opens the show I'm fuckin out immediately.* Thats a hard NO on the entire 3 hours right off the bat.


:ha 

:bush


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ugh. Stephanie has to start the show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Off to a horrendous start already


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I heard there were some travel issues for tonight?

Any big names not gonna be in Montreal?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Show already off to a bad start :lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

opening the show with Stephanie! I feel like leaving....


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see how this goes.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Stephanie sucks.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Here comes the charisma and interest vacuum.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Stephanie. fpalm fpalm fpalm

Have watched one show since the end of February. Now I remember the reason why. Instant channel change.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hey do they let tag teams split up
they should be drafted together
its so fucking stupid


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

FFS fpalm. starting with this bitch


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

At least Stephanie's intentionally being a heel here.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Get HBK out here and let's get to trollin


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Damn, Stephanie has some serious big tits. :book


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I had plans on skipping this week’s Raw and Smackdown after the atrociousness of last week’s episodes, but 5 mins ago I remembered it was the shake up, so FINE I’ll give it a go


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Heel Shane is 100000x better then Shane who panders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Is Steph a heel?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

That announcer is pretty decent


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

At least Shane is entertaining as a heel lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This whole Shane McMahon "Best In The World" better lead to a CM Punk return dammit!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they just ask for the CM Punk chants.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

5 year later and the CM punk chant is still going on :ha


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Starting off Raw with the McMahons, typical start of Raw. fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CM Punk chants :HA


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Shane should have come out with the Brett Hart sunglasses.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rene is such a tool lmao


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

CM Punk chants already fpalm


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Mike Rome's got them PIPES


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Himiko said:


> I had plans on skipping this week’s Raw and Smackdown after the atrociousness of last week’s episodes, but 5 mins ago I remembered it was the shake up, so FINE I’ll give it a go


except there were tons of issues of people getting into Cananda, so they had to rewrite the show last minute lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a sneaking suspicion that this was the one segment that didn’t get rewritten today...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Montreal crowd is on point. :lol


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

cm punk chants in the beginning of your fucking show 
wtf it's boring!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahaha really liking Shane tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mickey19 said:


> See ya :lmao





A-C-P said:


> :ha
> 
> :bush


:beckywhat Really tho? Fuck off WWE. Fuck this shit man they lost me already, I'll be back later to see what you guys thought about the show


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Punk was the best in the world and actually made WWE entertaining again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least the crowd will be good tonight.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Damn the fans are booing Shane more than they are Stephanie. :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Heel Shane is fucking great.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh great let's waste time on Shane again like they did on SD last week..

Sigh...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

V. Skybox said:


> CM Punk chants already fpalm


You do know the best in the world was a CM Punk thing right?

That is why they are chanting for him.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

what a waste of time


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Because of course we have to start the show with the McMahons... ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This sucks


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie trying to bring back 80’s acid wash jeans


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Lmaooooo


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:lol Miz's dad is a muppet


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> At least the crowd will be good tonight.


Not if this segment kills them before the show gets rolling.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Miz won't get a major championship match.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz coming back to RAW.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> except there were tons of issues of people getting into Cananda, so they had to rewrite the show last minute lol




Ha. Of course it was [emoji2357] so typical!


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wtf is happening!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Knew Miz would be coming to RAW after that.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is a waste of time


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Miz never getting the belt back :mj2


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’d like them to keep The Miz as far from the IC title as possible for the rest of his career. I cannot go through another Miz IC title reign


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This whole "Best in the World" thing with Shane has me thinking WWE either has or is trying to make amends with CM Punk.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Just don't touch my Undisputed Era boys.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

this is absolutely predictable!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Miz is busted open.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Miz is all busted up.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Stephanie trying to bring back 80’s acid wash jeans


Not gonna lie I was thinking "there's something cute about Steph tonight" and you just pointed it out lol...but hey man I grew up with the 80's metal thing what can I do? :laugh:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz bleeding again...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Damn Miz got busted open


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why move Miz to Monday nights whenever Miz and Mrs. is directly after SDL?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

did the mix get legit cut open?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I turn away for a few moments and turn back to see Miz bleeding?!

Blood on Raw?!

Da fugg?!?!?!


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Wow what a surprise.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn. That's a big gash, especially for today's standards.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Was the blading really necessary? I didn't see where he got hit that hard in the head to cause blood.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Why move Miz to Monday nights whenever Mix and Mrs. is directly after SDL?


Because SD is moving to Fox and it wont matter.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

booooooooooringggg


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I will never face cheer Miz. Respect for the blade job though


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Their WM match needed that blood.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Bloody Miz!


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

If you told me last year that Miz would be a face and it would work this well, I would laugh out loud at you. One of the surprises of the year honestly.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

AJ Styles at the end.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

They're really just going to switch Miz back and forth every year?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol, Shane potatoed Miz and he is bleeding hard

Poor Ruby about to do the job to the Lynch


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Miz's new gimmick is to do blade job


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

That damn cut :done


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What was that fuckshit in Ricochet's intro?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

AngryConsumer said:


> Why move Miz to Monday nights whenever Miz and Mrs. is directly after SDL?


Tha show will move to 8pm or 9pm when SDLive goes to Friday


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

a 6 MAN FUCKING TAG?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RIC.

:bjpenn


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the fuck was that sound


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

UE on Smackdown wens3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Richoet & Black were on both shows, you fucking idiot :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

8 Man Tag Match :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ricochet officially part of RAW :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re so fucking dumb keeping these two together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So WWE had the chance to break up Ricochet and Black and they dont. SMH.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Aleister Black and Ricochet on Raw? Wow.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

oh god. Separate these two already!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Flipochet


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Seth and Roman looking for New Dean, it seems


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Andddd there still tag teaming, so much for Aleister being on Smackdown


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Split these two up please. 

But not with a heel turn, send Black to SDL.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So back to the same thing with this 6-man tag team match,.

And of course the mandatory Aleister/Ricochet tag team ordeal...


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

AJ is coming to RAW


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so nothings changed really..............i'm out


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Ricochet and Black’s entrance especially are so unique yet so simple to execute...

Why with the piped in noise effects?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Does this confirm Andrade to RAW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Oh gosh, They are still a team.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't tell me we're just going to have the Neverending Smackdown 8 Man Tag again, but on Raw


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ricochet was pissed Black got the haunted house creaking and politicked for his own cartoony sound effects.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Andrade moving to RAW I guess


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Why are these guys still a tag team ffs


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ricco and Black are still teaming together. wens3


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yikes. I would've much preferred Black and Ricochet to go their separate ways at this point.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

When's the last time this company had a singles match?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So with Aleister being on RAW that means Zelina and Andrade will be as well.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This 8 man tag better not be for The Era.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think they're playing it safe with Ricochet and Black because they don't want them flopping as singles guys on the main roster yet.

Maybe someone got in Vince's ear and told him to keep them together for several months?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

whoever decided to add that sound to black's entrance is a piece of shit.....


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Renee is likable but still a bad commentator.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Hoping for Miz/Elias at some point!! Damn it, split Ricochet and Black up!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I could see AJ coming to RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I think they're playing it safe with Ricochet and Black because they don't want them flopping as singles guys on the main roster yet.
> 
> Maybe someone got in Vince's ear and told him to keep them together for several months?


Bingo.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"They're a tandem, they stick together"..... Nah, y'all fucking stuck them together.... FUCK OUTTA HERE.

Alister Black to get a roller coaster attendant gimmick in the future. No doubt.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> So back to the same thing with this 6-man tag team match,.
> 
> And of course the mandatory Aleister/Ricochet tag team ordeal...


8 man


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

patpat said:


> whoever decided to add that sound to black's entrance is a piece of shit.....


It was 100% Vince, because when Aleister made his entrance at Takeover that stupid sound wasn't there


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I think they're playing it safe with Ricochet and Black because they don't want them flopping as singles guys on the main roster yet.
> 
> Maybe someone got in Vince's ear and told him to keep them together for several months?


Understandable, but they have of yet to cut a promo explaining why there even tag teaming in first the place. Idk the lost art of character building in WWE is just annoying to me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Shield match.

:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the revival better not be staying on raw


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dear God I cannot wait until The Shield is no more...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, already?!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

War Raiders!!!!!!
.............wait what, that's a dumb name


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

War Raiders?!?! UNDISPUTED ERA WINNING THOSE DAMN TITLES BACK :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

War Raiders on Raw now, too?!?!

:trips8


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The viking experience :lol :lol :lol... Terrible name.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The Viking Experience?! Raw is so fucking gay :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Is Teddy Long booking the shows now?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*THE WAR RAIDERS ARE ON RAW!!! HOLY SHIT I DIDN'T SEE THIS ONE COMING!!! *


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ehhh


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This company can go fuck itself.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The Viking Experience sounds fucking lame


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Uhh....

The Viking Experience??????


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why’d they change war raiders name hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

WHY


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Gotta love this New Generation era gimmick


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The "Viking Experience?"

What????

How are they there as NXT champs???

WTF?

Ivar and Erik?

Is this a one time thing?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

War Raiders with new names :heston


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Geez what a horrible name change...pretty soon ricochet and aleister black are just gonna be ric and al


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Evar and Erik? Fuck off


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

It's as if they wanted Hanson and Rowe to fail


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

"These 2 men live the viking lifestyle"

This is why no one watches wrestling anymore.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Did they change the name of that team? Weren't they called War Raiders?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Viking Experience? And they're heels?


Lmao gay wtf


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

But can they cut a promo?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

STOP CHANGING PERFECTLY FINE NAMES FOR NO GOOD REASON!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

They had a cool name like War Raiders and gave them the stupidest fucking name possible. 

That seriously has Vince written all over it


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Is Teddy Long booking the shows now?




*Ted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

The Viking Experience? They're already dead.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

The Viking Experience?


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Well...now I'm officially pissed off. 'The Viking Experience'...REALLY?! Feck sake. Now War Raiders are gonna get lost in the shuffle with this main roster booking, and leave NXT soon :mj2.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> The viking experience :lol :lol :lol... Terrible name.


Fucking Vince already ruined them


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

That segment was awesome but I'd have preferred Miz on SmackDown.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Wait they also changed their individual names from Hanson and Rowe?! :cuss:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Notice also how they introduced the Raw champs and Revival during the commercials. :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

2019 Ascension on deck :kobelol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Did they seriously change their names?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Ivar and Eric....The Viking Experience

I swear to God, Vince takes people from NXT and immediately makes them less cool.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

When you see The War Raiders on raw but are now called The Viking Experience


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah I could've sworn they were the War Raiders. The fucking Viking Experience...what the hell :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

War Raiders>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>The fucking Viking Experiance.. 

Like what in the fuck. Why would change such a great name, Vince.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This new name has Vince written all over it.

We went from War Machine to War Raiders to.. this fpalm


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, that's them already buried.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They changed their names..... THIS MOTHERFUCKCING GOOFY ASS DUMB ASS SHIT COMPANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully they "live a Viking lifestyle" doesn't become over done like they did with "the Brood lives a gothic lifestyle."


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

War Raiders are officially DOA. 

What a fucking shame.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

'The Viking Experience' may be one of the laziest, most unoriginal names I've heard in nearly 30 years of watching rasslin. Good lord.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

NXT better be getting some picks in this shakeup.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stupid name.

For anyone who doesn't Triple H is a better booker/more creative than Vince; here is exhibit A.

Old, out of touch, fool.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can’t wait to see The Prison Experience (The Usos) later


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117945988004630529


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Ivar and Erik :lol 

WTF have they done fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Whoever decided to change their names can go simply to a massive flying focus through theirselves.

Seriously folks this company is getting more retarded every day.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Viking experience…...the mother Fucking VIKING EXPERIENCE !!!!!!

Oh my side hurt so much XD


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

OK 'E this means WAR! WAR! WAR! WAR! WAR!


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Terrible name, wtf was wrong with War Raiders....


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Can you say the word war on national tv? Maybe its sponsor reasons LOL


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

I keep being surprised by how stupid they are, I must be even dumber than Vince


----------



## utvolzac (Jul 25, 2013)

Jesus Christ. Motherfucking Vince trying to turn the War Raiders into the Berzerker Twins.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Kinda funny that the worst team out of the 4 in the ring are the tag team champions


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince probably watched that Viking show on TV and said oh I want a tag team with that name


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

When the Undisputed Era get called up. This retard of a company will change their name too.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So are they going to alternate between Raw and NXT? What the hell is this?

Paging Marky, looks like TUE might be getting those titles back sooner than he thinks.

But on the other hand guys...with The Usos likely to show up tonight, Black and Ricochet, and now er....Viking Express....

Raw's tag team division actually looks pretty damn good.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I have headphones on..their names are Ivar and Eric? The fuck do what? Yall are kidding right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So commentary basically said that whatever happens tonight might not matter tomorrow night.... wtf.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

So Ricochet and Black aren't on RAW just yet.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can the Superstar Shakeup end now?

That’s a travesty to War Raiders.

I mean... IVAR & ERIC?! What in the actual fuck


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Taroostyles said:


> They had a cool name like War Raiders and gave them the stupidest fucking name possible.
> 
> That seriously has Vince written all over it


Vince probably thought it reminded too much of their ROH name - War Machine


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What if Roman and Seth's partner is VD?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Stupid name.
> 
> For anyone who doesn't Triple H is a better booker/more creative than Vince; here is exhibit A.
> 
> Old, out of touch, fool.


Honestly man, it's just utterly stupid. Names changed because one old man has such weird beliefs and has to craft everyone in his own mold.

Outside of the nice surprise of them showing up, this is awful. NXT lose their tag champions where, generally, tag team wrestling is much better and The War Raiders don't really get a full NXT run. 

As I said before, I really hope NXT gets some picks in the shakeup (decent picks as well, not Mojo Rawley and Dana Brooke).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> So commentary basically said that whatever happens tonight might not matter tomorrow night.... wtf.


Maybe meaning some of the people that are raw people may be going to smackdown. So there is hope Black and Revival are going to SD.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

What a terrible name change!! Haha. Glad to see them though.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> So commentary basically said that whatever happens tonight might not matter tomorrow night.... wtf.


Well it won't when a load of the roster move to Smackdown.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Shane said some teams are breaking up during this Shakeup. I wonder which teams they are.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Oops. Forgot Raw was on....


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

The Viking Experience sounds like a theme park ride name.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I just realized that Zack Ryder has won two different championships at Wrestlemania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Shane said some teams are breaking up during this Shakeup. I wonder which teams they are.


black and ricochet and the bar need to be two of them.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> So commentary basically said that whatever happens tonight might not matter tomorrow night.... wtf.


I know im just as lost too, it makes me not want to watch anymore of this cause it doesn't really matter I guess.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Honestly I’m speechless. Combined with disgust that is not a formula to enjoy this. 

The mighty War Raiders, the NXT champs and one of the best tag teams in the world just debuted in a meaningless 8 man tag with a idiotic and awful new name. This might be a new low point.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

finalnight said:


> I just realized that Zack Ryder has won two different championships at Wrestlemania.


And nobody will remember either of them when he's gone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> When the Undisputed Era get called up. This retard of a company will change their name too.


The undisputed experiance :eyeroll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Blissfit85 said:


> The Viking experience sounds like a theme park ride name.


Or what a girl says after fucking a Viking.


Oh I just had the viking experience.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Vince McMahon had to fuck up another project by Triple H out of spite. The Viking Experience? Really? As well as shortening their names on their first night too? This senile old cunt. fpalm


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> What if Roman and Seth's partner is VD?


He'd end up permanently overshadowed as they'd push Seth/Roman over him. He'd be jobbing on Main Event by the end of the year.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Blissfit85 said:


> The Viking Experience sounds like a theme park ride name.


Or one of those really bad straight to redbox movies.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> The undisputed experiance :eyeroll


This wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is worse then I expected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I don’t know how Hunter can be okay with this Viking Experience shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They probably changed the War Raiders name because it has the word 'War' in it, or some such nonsense.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

V. Skybox said:


> He'd end up permanently overshadowed as they'd push Seth/Roman over him. He'd be jobbing on Main Event by the end of the *month*.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Or one of those really bad straight to redbox movies.


Or a porn parody


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ryder getting any form of offense in on Dawson is a fucking joke.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yay spot fest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Next time a fuck a Scandinavian girl, I would say what a Viking experience.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> This is worse then I expected
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing ain't it? I always expect every WWE show to suck ass and it ends up being even worse than that. Every single time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> They probably changed the War Raiders name because it has the word 'War' in it, or some such nonsense.


War implies blood and death and they can't have that


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I legit cringe every time Cole says The Viking Experience


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boring show so far. Hope it picks up.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"Welcome to the experience!!"

oh brother....


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Showstopper said:


> They probably changed the War Raiders name because it has the word 'War' in it, or some such nonsense.


Funny for a company who's flagship show was called Raw is War


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Icelandic fisherman duo of Ivar and Eric get the win.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

It’s one thing if they were new to the company or jobbers but these are well known guys in your company and you change their team name and personal names right after they become tag team champs? You stupid fuck Vince.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

God Vince needs to fuck off for good


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricochet missed that whole moonsault! :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Funny for a company who's flagship show was called Raw is War


Didn't they change the name raw is war over the name war lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

More flippers? Jk lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Good for Cedric


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Cedric is boring af


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Whats up with fat guys in tag teams these days?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Good for Cedric.

But Murphy better be coming to SD.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

Maybe Cedric can find a personality along the way.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lemme guess AJ to team with Rollins and Roman


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy for Alexander, he deserves an opportunity on the main roster.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Amazing ain't it? I always expect every WWE show to suck ass and it ends up being even worse than that. Every single time.




I liked the Miz segment but they quickly ruined the night with the Viking experience. This just seems like nothing makes sense. Why did their name change? Where were the NXT tag titles? Why did Alexander just get moved to RAW? He’s another person with zero character. Fuck man. Finn here huh? Expected him on SD. Maybe Joe kicks the shit out of him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

no way Balor says on raw.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Put Gulak on Smackdown then


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought Finn would be on Smackdown tbh.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Didn't they change the name raw is war over the name war lol


Yeah because of 9/11


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

BALOR IS WEARING BLUE! HE'S A SMACKDOWN!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

My shortest viewing of WWE ever, besides all the shows I've never watched at all. The mega-twat comes out, I go straight for the remote; she introduces her brother, and click, it's all over for this country bumpkin. I'll read about the shakeup tomorrow. If I can even be bothered to care.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

How long before Cedric Alexander's name gets shortened to just Alexander?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Does anyone actually watch 205 Live?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joe bout to fuck Finn up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Ricochet missed that whole moonsault! :lol


but it was the most captivating and beautiful botch ever.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Almas incoming?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully Finn goes to Main Event


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Viking Experience :reigns3


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

They're telegraphing Finn dropping the IC title so hard.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm glad Cedric is getting called up! He deserves it!


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Cedric soon to be put in a team with Apollo and called The Blacked experience


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Orton?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Guessing this will be Andrade?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

V. Skybox said:


> They're telegraphing Finn dropping the IC title so hard.


he could keep it and just trade him for joe so the IC and US titles swap shows


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Watch it be AJ.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The fucking Viking Experience :lmao

Chalk up another L for this brain dead old cunt.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

emerald-fire said:


> How long before Cedric Alexander's name gets shortened to just Alexander?


Or just Cedric


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm guessing it's going to be Nakamura.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Its either Lars or Joe


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

It could be Shane McMahon


----------



## deafcat (Sep 1, 2016)

Without reading through all these pages:

If any Canadians are complaining that their choices for tomorrow night are SportsnetNow (online streaming service) or the channel OLN having Smackdown LIve instead if Sportsnet360:

Last year it was available Live ONLY on Sportsnet Now

So they have improved it a bit by putting it on tv, albeit a different channel

And for me (Bell TV) it's only up a channel


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Cedric soon to be put in a team with Apollo and called The Blacked experience


......I'm not touching that one


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ needs to stay on SD, they need to do Balor club on SD with Balor, AJ, and Gallows/Anderson


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man if it is AJ, it's going to suck to see him in these generic authority heel feuds with Lashley, Drew and Corbin.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Does anyone actually watch 205 Live?


A few, but probably not very many at all. I really enjoy it, it's normally around 45 minutes with one really good match and clear, logical (but basic) storylines mostly based around competition. WWE/Vince largely doesn't care about it, which actually translates into a better product :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm gonna go out on a limb and that Rey Mysterio is Finn's opponent tonight.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wrestling sure fell off a fucking cliff.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Andrade.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> AJ needs to stay on Raw, they need to do Balor club on SD with Balor, AJ, and Gallows/Anderson


 On SD he barely appears... AJ, Orton, Joe and Cien barely get TV time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ANDRADE.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cien Almas!!!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

The way things been going, something tells me by the end of the month, we still won't know whose a Raw superstar or who is a Smackdown guy.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Charlotte pullin those strings :book


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Hopefully Andrade can do better on Raw than on SD.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and that Rey Mysterio is Finn's opponent tonight.


Hopefully not, RAW is like a curse to Rey.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> no way Balor says on raw.


You will not find out who goes to Smackdown until tomorrow.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Los Ingobernables vs Bullet Club, old school version


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Zelina tho wens3


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Wrestling sure fell off a fucking cliff.


Its been that way for a decade. Though its mostly WWE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank god Cien is on Raw, maybe he'll get some more air time. I'd rather see him wrestle than most of the crap on Raw usually.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

GIVE ALMAS ALL THE BELTS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully Andrade gets the win and they use him to make a true midcard.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Charlotte to RAW I guess.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What differentiates The Viking Experience from the Highlanders? All I see is a team of Viking lifestyle enthsuasts that are supposedly huge and athletic, yet both are brunettes and though the athletic billing holds, one half of the team has bigger glynocomastia than triceps and the other half looks like he is at most 235 lbs. Seems destined in six months tops for a comedy gimmick or the unused wasteland The Ascension reside in to me.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Charlotte pullin those strings :book


SO Becky and Charlotte are going to be on the same brand? FUCKING HELL!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone really think Almas will do anything on Raw?? He had some good matches on Smackdown, but didn't win much.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

"Multi-linguist"

"English is a second language."

Jesus this is fucking awful. Who writes this garbage?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

safc-scotty said:


> A few, but probably not very many at all. I really enjoy it, it's normally around 45 minutes with one really good match and clear, logical (but basic) storylines mostly based around competition. WWE/Vince largely doesn't care about it, which actually translates into a better product :lmao


I rarely watch 205 Live, but I have never seen a crappy match on the show however.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Zelina needs more photos to leak.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

The Viking Experience was absolutely Triple H picking his hills to die on.

"I WANNA CALL UP VELVETEEN DREAM BUT CALL HIM.. BLACK MAGIC"

Absolutely not Vince.

"I NEED SOMETHING"

Uhh.. well there's the War Raiders.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why are they making Andrade talk?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im gay for Andrade?


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Vince seen Charlotte/Andrade confirming their relationship and decided to split them apart :hogan


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Andrade should have started barking like a dog :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or does Andrade look like a 205 lb Rusev


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Does anyone really think Almas will do anything on Raw?? He had some good matches on Smackdown, but didn't win much.


No, if SmackDown doesn't book you well then you're fucked. Look at Bobby Roode and Mickie James.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

troubleman1218 said:


> SO Becky and Charlotte are going to be on the same brand? FUCKING HELL!


Becky is on both brand so….


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

This reminds me, I'm supposed to be teaching myself Spanish.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

"ESTA... en ROWAAAAH" - Andrade "Cien" Almas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jedah said:


> Jesus this is fucking awful. Who writes this garbage?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

As expected Zelina and Andrade on RAW


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

It's always weird to me seeing someone cut a promo in spanish


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Chupa me la polla


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

When Charlotte and Andrade break up, he is going to be sooo fucked.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Every time I see Zelina she reminds me of AJ Lee. They look real similar.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cedric moving on up to an actual brand is cool to hear. However, I'm afraid he won't thrive like Mustafa Ali has, considering Ali can actually cut a damn solid promo. I'd actually love to see him ally with Lashley and Rush, with Bobby being the singles competitor while Ced and Lio go for the tag titles.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Is Vince positive he doesn’t wanna change Andrade to Lucha Libre Guy #1 or some shit?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

rbl85 said:


> Becky is on both brand so….


I'm talking about after she loses the title.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They just need Andrade to cut promos to generate mega heat!


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Brother Utero said:


> Vince seen Charlotte/Andrade confirming their relationship and decided to split them apart :hogan


Aleister Black And Zelina Vega can travel together if Andrade is on Raw tho


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Every time I see Zelina she reminds me of AJ Lee. They look real similar.


Didn’t Zelina play AJ Lee in the Paige movie?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Evan Stone to Raw, I hope.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

finalnight said:


> When Charlotte and Andrade break up, he is going to be sooo fucked.


He's a brave man kissing that face tho.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Didn’t Zelina play AJ Lee in the Paige movie?


Yes


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Didn’t Zelina play AJ Lee in the Paige movie?


Yes, she did.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Is Vince positive he doesn’t wanna change Andrade to Lucha Libre Guy #1 or some shit?


Knowing Vince he would call him Nacho Libre


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why doesn't the husband in the nugenix commercial ever realize that his wife is banging Frank Thomas?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He's a brave man kissing that face tho.


More like lucky. I would bang Charlotte in a heartbeat.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is the belt on the line for this match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Didn’t Zelina play AJ Lee in the Paige movie?


yes and she was spot on


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Balor loses tonight and goes to SDL.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I can't see who's bleeding to cause the ref to put his gloves on.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Andrade is the best in-ring talent in this completely fucked up company.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

finalnight said:


> Why doesn't the husband in the nugenix commercial ever realize that his wife is banging Frank Thomas?


If Frank Thomas just showed up to where I was slanging his testosterone snake oil I'd probably fuck him up honestly.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good match.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

These two have pretty good in-ring chemistry


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Andrade is a damn good wrestler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ANDRADE WITH THE WIN :mark :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Andrade wins his first match on Raw. :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SMH WWE jobbing champions in non title maches


----------



## deafcat (Sep 1, 2016)

I'll say who I said last year the surprise sixth member:

Shinsuke Nakamura coming from Smackdown


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Better RAW debut than Smackdown debut.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The ref is that dumb not to DQ him for her interference because he didn't see it although he clearly could tell what happened. WWE makes no sense.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Good match! Andrade is so romantic.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Best moment of this shitty episode so far.

Andrade and Zelina booked like they should be...will probably last a week.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Andrade wins his first match on Raw. :mark


To bad he had so many losses on SD.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RockOfJericho said:


> These two have pretty good in-ring chemistry


To me, Andrade has good to great chemistry with everyone. He's excellent inside the ring.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did Cole just say that WrestleMania is 8 nights away?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

troubleman1218 said:


> More like lucky. I would bang Charlotte in a heartbeat.


Oh I'd bang her. Just not kiss her. Butterface.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Balor to SD then.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Vega is awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

For a guy with an exciting moveset, they sure gave him a bum ass finisher.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> The ref is that dumb not to DQ him for her interference because he didn't see it although he clearly could tell what happened. WWE makes no sense.


Name a company that consistently has refs call the DQ in those situations.


----------



## Mr. G (Apr 13, 2011)

*Insert name here* has pinned the *insert name of title here* champion!!

This has happened twice in the 1st hour of the show, because predictable.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

easily balor's best match in along time get him away from lashley and he can deliver


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So who from Smackdown will interrupt Elias? :lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Oh I'd bang her. Just not kiss her. Butterface.


Her face isn't that bad especially after she got rid of that mole. 5/10


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> To me, Andrade has good to great chemistry with everyone. He's excellent inside the ring.


Admittedly. I haven't seen too much of him because I'm trying to watch NXT from the beginning, but every time I've seen him, he steals the show. His match with Gargano was one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> SMH WWE jobbing champions in non title maches


He didn't lose clean so there's not too much to be upset at here.

Really good match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> So who from Smackdown will interrupt Elias? :lol


Orton will RKO him out of nowhere?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Name a company that consistently has refs call the DQ in those situations.


WWE has in the past where the heel would FAKE getting hit with a chair or something and the ref calls for the DQ


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trophies said:


> So who from Smackdown will interrupt Elias? [emoji38]


Truth or KO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Undertaker knees still holding up?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Orton will RKO him out of nowhere?




Makes the most sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a really good match between Almas and Balor. I guess Balor is on his way to SmackDown.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Trophies said:


> So who from Smackdown will interrupt Elias? :lol


Big Dick Johnson


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE has in the past where the heel would FAKE getting hit with a chair or something and the ref calls for the DQ


Reaching here. The Eddie trick leaves the person in the ring holding a chair, after a chair hit sound, and their opponent is down. That's a lot different than somebody just being down at ring side.

That was a standard manager interferes ending


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Playing Taker's theme. :lmao


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> The Undertaker knees still holding up?


He's should be fine as long as HHH doesn't put him into a 30 min match somewhere.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Reaching here. The Eddie trick leaves the person in the ring holding a chair, after a chair hit sound, and their opponent is down. That's a lot different than somebody just being down at ring side.
> 
> That was a standard manager interferes ending


Sematics The ref didnt see it happened but still called for the bell. 

I gave you an answer.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Don't mess with Canada and their hockey :lmao


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hearing a wrestler rip a city's sports team will never get old.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dayum this crowd!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Elias is so over god damn man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Damn the huge Heat is real here with Elias. :lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sematics
> 
> 
> 
> I gave you an answer.


It's not semantics, you completely changed the scenario. Because you know no wrestling company consistently calls a DQ when a manager interferes and the ref didn't see it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hate when people fall for cheap heat.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rey Mysternoknees


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mysterio? okay...


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I think Rey should have stayed on Smackdown


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

It was good while it lasted Rey


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rey will not be missed on SD.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man I’m over it Rey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Albeit gotten the cheap way, haven't heard heat like that since Reigns on Raw after beating Taker. Haven't heard honest heat like that in ages though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was a big botch


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rey Mysterio is better than Kane or Mankind? :lol no


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rey almost killed himself. :Out


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lars Snitsky


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Lars :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Never mind that shit, here comes lars!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Squash this little guy Lars Hahahaha ok maybe I can get behind this Lars guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rey Mysterio has now been re-injured and will be seen again at SummerSlam.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

wwe this is what legitimate HEAT sounds like! 
not some go away heat


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Snitsky 2.0 sigh


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lars needs to brush his teeth for more than 30 seconds. :lol


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Now we got a new feud for raw. Rey vs Lars.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

Rey Mysterio and RAW go together like peanut butter and mayonnaise. 

Should've kept him on SmackDown


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow I'm shocked they let Rey get so much offense in.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why does a shitty wrestler like Lars Sullivan get two names but great talent like Mustafa Ali has to be just called Ali


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Gene Snitsky is back


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Flop Suvillan


----------



## The Capo (Mar 13, 2017)

Meh knockoff snitsky does nothing for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I am already bored of Lars

SD getting fucked in this Shake Up


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Why does a shitty wrestler like Lars Sullivan get two names but great talent like Mustafa Ali has to be just called Ali


Give it a few months. He'll be just LARS in a few months max.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Wow I'm shocked they let Rey get so much offense in.




Same it made Lars not look as badass at a time when he should still be protected 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

how can people take lars seriously? :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

At least no diving headbutt again.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rey got alot in there :maury :maury :maury


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Guy is like Snitsky with Mojo's mannerisms.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Crowd is bored out of their minds by Lars already...

Graves: "The crowd is in a stunned silence"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I think it's gonna be AJ teaming with Roman and Seth.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mysterio had too much offenses on Sullivan there


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Rey needs to get rid of the mohawk look.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Equilibrium said:


> Rey Mysterio and RAW go together like peanut butter and mayonnaise.
> 
> Should've kept him on SmackDown


Maybe they moved him to Raw so they can have matches and a feud with Almas.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AJ the mystery man. My boy Corbin is stacking up the main events this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


One of the most unintentionally funniest heel turns ever.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Don't think I hate anyone on the MR as much as this idiot


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Nothing says women’s wrestling like Popeye’s chicken


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I think it's gonna be AJ teaming with Roman and Seth.


It's probably gonna be Styles or maybe Orton


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

Equilibrium said:


> Rey Mysterio and RAW go together like peanut butter and mayonnaise.
> 
> Should've kept him on SmackDown


Lol this is true. Seeing as Raw only got low tier exchanges from the shake up so far, it seems they may try to make Smackdown the A show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a feeling The Braun Show will be put on Smackdown with this Lars guy being there now to separate them.

Then they do the Royal Rumble spot where they stare at each other and dumbasses in the crowd pops. On and on WWE goes.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

bradatar said:


> Same it made Lars not look as badass at a time when he should still be protected
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah they let old and injured Rey Mysterio who got squashed at WrestleMania 8 days ago hold his own for a few minutes against him. By extension, Andrade should be able to wipe the floor with him. And you know eventually they're going to have him feud with Braun and theoretically Braun should annihilate him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cigarette commercials are crazy intense these days


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lars sucks. He beats down Angle, The Hardyz and Rey - 4 of the most popular wrestlers of all time and can't draw a reaction from anyone.

And smarks want to hate on Corbin when he draws heat just for cutting a promo. Smarks are as out of touch as Vince.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

ANOTHER 6 man tag with the Shield vs Corbin/McIntyre/Lashley?  it wasn’t interesting the first time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lars already flopped.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117957193179910144


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> I am already bored of Lars
> 
> SD getting fucked in this Shake Up


Well we will not know who is going to Smackdown until tomorrow. And with SD moving to FOX soon I don't think they will fuck SD up to much (at least I hope not).


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I didn't enjoy the Viking Experience.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's me or there is a botch in every segment tonight ?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We may have a match for tonight... and they are teasing the split of Sasha and Bayley


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117957193179910144


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hopefully, Lars Sullivan gets drafted back to NXT after this. I've got zero interest in him.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Lars needs to brush his teeth for more than 30 seconds. :lol


He's Snitsky 2.0


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

troubleman1218 said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Lol we agree on something. "Dave Dave, please take it easy man, please" Lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> It's me or there is a botch in every segment tonight ?


The show itself is a giant botch


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Great another nugenix commercial. This time having the reporter out her man as having a limp dick on national TV at a press conference.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Aiden English, Harper, Lars should be sent back to NXT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Another tag team match lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> We may have a match for tonight... and *they are teasing the split of Sasha and Bayley*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117957193179910144


A split that should've happened two years ago around this same time


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> It's me or there is a botch in every segment tonight ?


I didn't see one in the 8 man tag, but Almas and Rey definitely botched.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roode needs to drop Gable tonight bruh.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> Lol this is true. Seeing as Raw only got low tier exchanges from the shake up so far, it seems they may try to make Smackdown the A show.


If I had to guess,

RAW - Miz, Andrade, Rey, Styles

Smackdown - Reigns, Braun, Balor, Lashley


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Usos :HA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Way to spoil it WWE.:francis


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Beer ! Money!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Joe Goldberg said:


> Aiden English, Harper, Lars should be sent back to NXT.


Adin English is still with WWE? I thought he left!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Roode and Gable... The actually won fucking tag titles. They'll let anyone win tag belts on RAW, sheesh.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking lmao with that graphic


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Someone's getting fired tonight after that


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Usos?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That name plate botch :beckylol


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Chad Gable and Bobby Roode, a.k.a. "The Usos"... Sure, WWE production guys.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Apparently Bobby Roode and Chad Gable have been rebranded as the Usos.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The USOs? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Usos are stars man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> Beer ! Money!!!


If Storm came out and superkicked Gable's head off...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Someone's getting fired tonight after that


That is what happens when they have jobbers doing the tech stuff because the tech crew couldnt get into the country lol


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

That graphic fucked up big time lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

DAY
ONE
ISH

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Raw lowkey stacked


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well SD's tag division just got a bit worse with the loss of the Usos.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Uso's hype :mark


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The Raw tag team division bout to get locked down.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Alright_Mate said:


> I didn't enjoy the Viking Experience.


I was more entertained by this post than this whole episode of Raw so far. No joke.

Shame how Bobby Roode keeps meandering. Guy proved in TNA he is a consistent, occasionally very good performer. Beer Money was a genuinely great tag team in particular. He can go but hasn't been allowed to show it in the E.

Bizarre given his similarities to a younger HHH.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even the graphics are botching tonight :lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Adin English is still with WWE? I thought he left!


Does commentary.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Joseph92 said:


> Adin English is still with WWE? I thought he left!


Even better then


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Usos are about to bring some credibility back to the Raw Tag Team Division.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ichigo87 said:


> Lol we agree on something. "Dave Dave, please take it easy man, please" Lmao


Or my favorite "Rey, I'm gonna rip your head off!". 

Heel Turns are SUPPOSED to be shocking. LOL


----------



## OverlordKaine1989 (Sep 6, 2016)

How did I know the Usos were going to come out? Lol WWE really are failing tonight


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, I gotta tell you, this Raw tag team division looks real good right now.

It went from being the worst division in the company to arguably the best in the space of an hour. Annoying War Raiders name change aside.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

THE USOS ON RAW!!!!!!!!!!!! ALSO GABLE/ROODE WELCOME TO THE USO"S PENT!!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I didn't see one in the 8 man tag, but Almas and Rey definitely botched.


Ricochet completely missed is moonsault


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The WWE have become the movie The Room


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

All these great teams on Raw, then you’re reminded who the Raw tag champs are... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

USOs on Raw is ok with me. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Goon-sos looking hyped as fuck to be on RAW.  Good to see them get a fresh start, since they did great as a cornerstone of SD's tag division along with New Day.



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Roode needs to drop Gable tonight bruh.


Seriously. They teased him turning on Chad, then had Chad just turn heel with him like 2 weeks later. Both guys deserve a hell of a lot better than this aimless, inconsistent dogshit. :armfold


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So now SD does not have a tag champion on the show? I guess the Raw champs are going to SD tomorrow?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Raw needs some legit tag teams. All we need now is to have the UE on Raw to make the tag division lit again.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe yeah, the prison experience. Been waiting to see some stiff moves and a hard pin to finish :mark:


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> So now SD does not have a tag champion on the show? I guess the Raw champs are going to SD tomorrow?


Hardy's are the SD tag champs.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Give us that Roman Reigns and Usos faction on Raw now!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Still hoping either Ricochet or Black go to Smackdown.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Ricochet completely missed is moonsault


Got you


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It's funny to hear Graves discussing intricacies of successful marital relationships.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

zrc said:


> Hardy's are the SD tag champs.


Your right. I forgot about that!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Usos to RAW is long overdue, they should've moved over last time.


----------



## deafcat (Sep 1, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Well we will not know who is going to Smackdown until tomorrow. And with SD moving to FOX soon I don't think they will fuck SD up to much (at least I hope not).


At least with the move to Fox:

Canadians can be assured that they can watch the Smackdown side of the Superstar Shakeup live without needing to see if they have OLN or Sportsnet now.

I have OLN on my tv, and since I subscribe to Sportsnet on tv, I get SportsnetNow for free. But not everyone does


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't even know why I'm watching this, the Superstar shake-up means nothing since there's no brand separation anymore


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> Give us that Roman Reigns and Usos faction on Raw now!


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Usos are stars man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from annoying dancing face team to the modern day bad ass tag teams we have in wrestling today


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I don't even know why I'm watching this, the Superstar shake-up means nothing since there's no brand separation anymore


that will change with Fox. Fox is demanding separation.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

-XERO- said:


>


That short feud they had with AJ and The Club was fantastic.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Can the wrestling gods just give us one more good thing in the WWE this year?

1. Rollins wins the rumble.
2. Rollins beats Lesnar at Mania and wins the Universal Championship.
3. And lastly, Jason Jordan returns 100% healthy and continues his push!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw looking pretty good right now.

:bjpenn


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole should never, ever call an USO match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman Reigns faction please!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Cole should never, ever call an USO match


Uso silly :cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns really needs to turn or something.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Can the wrestling gods just give us one more good thing in the WWE this year?
> 
> 1. Rollins wins the rumble.
> 2. Rollins beats Lesnar at Mania and wins the Universal Championship.
> 3. And lastly, Jason Jordan returns 100% healthy and continues his push!


I'm not seeing the good thing?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Raw looking pretty good right now.
> 
> :bjpenn


SD just needs Balor, Undisputed Era, Pete Dunne and Reigns, and it will even out.

The club on SD is a must


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd freak if Ambrose left to Smackdown


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even know why I'm watching this, the Superstar shake-up means nothing since there's no brand separation anymore
> ...


wow i thought theyre demanding stars...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am going to say Orton is the mystery man.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who do y'all think will team with Rollins and Reigns?

Someone from NXT? Or SDL?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Kelly Kelly 2.0


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Alexa still going her talk show. okay...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What top stars are left for Smackdown? Braun?? :booker


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Alexa wens3


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SD getting fucked with these changes.

Miz, Cien and Usos.


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't think I miss anyone more than JJ in WWE.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'm not seeing the good thing?











:laugh:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Dissapointing Bliss outfit 4/10, don't care about the segment


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Dream vs Murphy on Wednesday should be great :mark:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who do y'all think will team with Rollins and Reigns?
> 
> Someone from NXT? Or SDL?


AJ.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ace said:


> SD getting fucked with these changes.
> 
> Miz, Cien and Usos.


The tag division took a hit with the Usos switching.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

emerald-fire said:


> That short feud they had with AJ and The Club was fantastic.


Hell yeah.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ace said:


> SD getting fucked with these changes.
> 
> Miz, Cien and Usos.


We'll know after tomorrow when we have a complete picture of the shake-up but Miz definitely should've stayed on SmackDown.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who do y'all think will team with Rollins and Reigns?
> 
> Someone from NXT? Or SDL?


Really hope its not AJ, he needs to stay on SD.

But if i had to guess, it will have to be someone big so that is AJ, Bryan, or maybe Orton.

Hopefully its Orton. IMO AJ and Bryan need to stay on SD since Fox wants SD to be the wrestling show


----------



## Joe Goldberg (Jan 27, 2019)

Joseph92 said:


> The tag division took a hit with the Usos switching.


They will get Revival and AOP


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> :laugh:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jedah said:


> AJ.


Kevin Owens would be a nice surprise.

So would Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> The tag division took a hit with the Usos switching.


SDs tag division is still way better and they will probably get The undisputed era to make up for the loss or if they stay in NXT Revival will go to SD

SD has too many good teams, they need to even out the teams across SD and Raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope AJ and Roman swap.

Smackdown could be dope for us big guy fans:

Roman
Joe
Lashley
Braun
Orton

and Bryan

:mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If Joe and Balor switch call him it a wrap.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Trophies said:


> Alexa still going her talk show. okay...


Not the worst thing. KO and The Miz are the only ones left with talk show segments.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Really hope its not AJ, he needs to stay on SD.
> 
> But if i had to guess, it will have to be someone big so that is AJ, Bryan, or maybe Orton.
> 
> Hopefully its Orton. IMO AJ and Bryan need to stay on SD since Fox wants SD to be the wrestling show


I thought about Orton, but not ready for him to turn face yet.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess Alexa back doing this shit since Sasha doesn't want to job to her


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:zayn

:mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Kevin Owens would be a nice surprise.
> 
> So would Dolph Ziggler.


Owens just switched to SD, he should stay there. He was wasted on Raw.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

When will Naomi come tonight?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Not going to lie, I'd prepay a year of WWE Network for a Paige-level Alexa leak.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Are you a heel or not Sami 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did the tech guys fuck up again lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So ready for Sami to tell Montreal to suck his cawk!

LMFAO!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sami getting that hometown welcome before he shits all over them.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sami playing these marks then he's gonna insult them


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sami denounces his Canadian heritage and becomes the new Iron Sheik


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Are you a heel or not Sami
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heels in are always faces in Canada if they are Canadian.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't wait for Sami to light into the fans.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Are you a heel or not Sami
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me he's a heel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:westbrook5


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What's going on with music... :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alexa got me like:






And you know she's truly a goddess when she allows her Uber driver a chance to be interviewed on national TV.



AngryConsumer said:


> All these great teams on Raw, then you’re reminded who the Raw tag champs are... :lmao :lmao :lmao


A neutered Revival, a neutered AOP, and three hodge-podge teams (Strowman / Smol Boi, Ziggler / McIntyre, Gable / Roode) have held the RAW Tag Team Titles since the beginning of this year. If uninspired shit like that can happen, then please give me more B-Team and Hawkins / Ryder reigns instead, since those two teams actually made me fans because they're actually entertaining and underdogs instead of straight up geeks.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I think Roman is going to SD.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

:beckylol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Trophies said:


> What's going on with music... :lol


Kevin Dunn keeps hitting the button with his teeth by mistake.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> I think Roman is going to SD.


Quite possible.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sami Zayn is a lovable goofball :lmao :lmao

That fucking crowd reaction for Zayn though :banderas


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

I dont care how out of shape this fuck gets I'll always love him


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sami’s hair looking worse then Corbins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Sami clearly gives no fucks.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He's bout to flip the hell outta this


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Enjoy it Sami... This is as over you'll ever be! :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Heels in are always faces in Canada if they are Canadian.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If Bret Hart came out tonight...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here comes the heel side :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Sami denounces his Canadian heritage and becomes the new Iron Sheik


Judging by his skinny fatass, I think The Aluminum Imam would be more apt. :vince5


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BAWH GAWD ALMIGHTY, THOSE FANS HAD FAMILIES!!!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Sami must have gotten a lot of bagels.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Zayn just shitted on his own home country. :lmao


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

-XERO- said:


>


The good old Hart Foundation. Where only 2 of the 5 were Canadian.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Kevin Owens chants?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If KO actually came out, it may be one of the biggest pops ever.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bliss face turn???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sami could stay a heel but still praise Canada like Bret Hart would do'


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Bliss taking the face side?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Alexa - How Rude! :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Alexa Bliss just turned face and defended the fans. :wow


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Alexa Bliss would be an awesome face for SDL.

Please goddess come back to the blue brand!


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Best crowd in months


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

See ya in hell!

:zayn


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait, is Alexa a face now?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"See ya in hell"

Sami's new catchphrase :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

That was entertaining, I can't lie about that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd was great in that segment.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That segment was so bizarre


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> If KO actually came out, it may be one of the biggest pops ever.


A face KO coming out would've broke the site!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

"Yeah see ya in hell" :beckylol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexa a face? Something new :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I loved the hard cut to commercial right after he said see you in hell.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright... This Sami taking a dump on the fans has worn its welcome already.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay then.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

This Zayn shit might actually work, I know that was the easiest crowd he'll ever have to do it in front of tho


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

really not a fan of face Alexa... *shudder*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wonder if Alexa’s face run will last any longer than Elias’ :lol


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Please don't turn Alexa Bliss face...her mean girl routine is literally the only thing she is good at. Take that away, combined with her horrible in ring skills and she will go nowhere.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

That was actually a disappointing segment that really went nowhere. The crowd was hot as fuck but the promo content was weak. If Sami was given bullet points it could have been gold. This just exposes how having scripted promos kills a product.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

better see some see you in hell t shirts soon!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sami's not wrong, though. Canada is a beautiful country, but the overwhelming majority of its population has definitely got issues, considering they're fine with a pussified laughing stock of a PM and having a kebab rammed up their ass until it's considered halal.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

RockOfJericho said:


> Best crowd in months


Honestly in years.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

What is it the fans were chanting for ages during that Sami Zayn segment?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Give face Alexa a Roman push and watch this forum meltdown 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bliss, Balor and Elias moving tomorrow then so far?


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

That segment was weird as hell. Why did he work up the crowd so much, knowing he will cut a super heelish promo? Didn't make sense to me.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Give face Alexa a Roman push and watch this forum meltdown
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would that be any different than how they usually push her?


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Himiko said:


> What is it the fans were chanting for ages during that Sami Zayn segment?


Crowd was chanting "on s'en caliss" aka "we don't give a shit"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Iconics already have a jobber intro ha ha ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GOAT ICONICS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sami Zayn delivering on the mic again roud


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

zrc said:


> Bliss, Balor and Elias moving tomorrow then so far?


Id also add in Revival.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

IIconics :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley and Ember Moon please!

Or someone from NXT?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I guess Naomi comes out now?

And Bayley stays in Raw hell.

WWE treating the IIconics as a joke already as well.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

zrc said:


> Bliss, Balor and Elias moving tomorrow then so far?


Also Bayley or Sasha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so Sasha may be gone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Bayley's buddies.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does the dark haired iiconic look like she wears a cutout of Nia Jax's outfit?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

1 - Sami enjoyed that pop
2 - Played the crowd like Sheep
3 - Real heat for the heel promo

- good job.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So bailey traded in one human botch machine for another


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey so it looks like no more boss time LOL I think Sasha is gone guys I really think it's legit


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not surprised about this since the Usos went to Raw.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> so Sasha may be gone



One could only hope.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sasha really not showing up to work! :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Squash these bums Iconics

Lol @ Renee saying Sasha made “interesting moves on Twitter”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bailey looks like the dumpy girl that her cool friend just took to the club.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy shit so Sasha out!!!! Wowwww. AEW here we come


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Naomi seems like a nice chick and she's athletic, but she has no star power.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just landed back home after my trip. Has Seth or Roman been on Raw? Anything in particular I need to check out?


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

My Queens the IIconics <3


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Hope Naomi and Bayley don't really become a team. Bayley needs to go solo once again.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Team Kadunkadunk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The announcers buried Sasha so I really think she's leaving the company is legit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Naomi seems like a nice chick and she's athletic, but she has no star power.


She is a discount Ember Moon


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Damn Corey says Sasha quit.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the Iconics alright, but they are the worst strikers in WWE


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

God. Already we see why putting the titles on these two was a horrible mistake.

Someone better take it off them soon.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So 3 champions have lost non title matches ha ha h ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> Damn Corey says Sasha quit.




Did he? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

p862011 said:


> better see some see you in hell t shirts soon!!!


He should take over the city customized Lesnar shirts. See you in hell Chicago, see you in hell Los Angeles, see you in hell Miami.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> so Sasha may be gone


Damn AEW about to get a women's division started with her and Hikaru Shida.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Naomi and Bayley... all dat azz in one ring!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Bayley and Naomi SQUASHING the IIconics :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They legit buried Sasha. Saying Baley deserves better. Wow. AEW rumor time lol


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

If Banks really is done, let Bayley go singles again


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Damn AEW about to get a women's division started with her and Hikaru Shida.


Hopefully with Asuka not too far behind. would make a great core.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Bayley and Naomi SQUASHING the IIconics :banderas


They just have to sit on em'.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just landed back home after my trip. Has Seth or Roman been on Raw? Anything in particular I need to check out?


No Seth or Roman yet.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

WWE showing highlights from that shitty WM Main Event


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, all champions losing today lol


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

You give the IIconics their WM win and actually build them up... then you job them out to Naomi not even 2 weeks later. Fuck this company


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Damn AEW about to get a women's division started with her and Hikaru Shida.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Squash these bums Iconics
> 
> Lol @ Renee saying Sasha made “interesting moves on Twitter”
> 
> ...


Yeah how dare they know their worth and display it after being screwed out of the titles they fought to make. You guys say there's too many yes men but mock anyone that doesn't take shit with a smile on their face. She should've known her place and stayed a jobber despite giving the company one hundred percent for years.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> Damn Corey says Sasha quit.


Yeah I'm very certain she's gone from the company now. She added on Twitter AEW recently. Buried publicly today.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

So they're just gonna give Bayley a new Black partner and hope nobody notices? The old Terrence Howard Don Cheadle War Machine situation?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WhoCares3


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Sasha is talented and quitting WWE will only enhance her star power if AEW signs her. Bailey is awful as a character so getting away from her will only help her.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> The announcers buried Sasha so I really think she's leaving the company is legit.


corey always buries sasha tho lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow EC3 gets an entrance.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just landed back home after my trip. Has Seth or Roman been on Raw? Anything in particular I need to check out?


Just stay at the airport bar, you'll find it far more enjoyable than this RAW.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ec 3 a clown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

If Sasha doesn't come out on Smackdown tomorrow, she's done.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah I'm very certain she's gone from the company now. She added on Twitter AEW recently. Buried publicly today.


She also unfollows WWE if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

EC3 has a Zoolander Part 3 entrance. And they should have changed his name.


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

Tonight's Raw where current champions take all the pins in non title matches to put the drafted talent over while we still recap a PPV from two weeks ago now. SMH


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

EC3 has an awesome theme and look for a WWE wrestler.

I guess he's a decent talker?

What's the problem? 

Is he being made to pay his dues in the E or what?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ichigo87 said:


> Yeah how dare they know their worth and display it after being screwed out of the titles they fought to make. You guys say there's too many yes men but mock anyone that doesn't take shit with a smile on their face. She should've known her place and stayed a jobber despite giving the company one hundred percent for years.




Wtf you babbling about I just wanted the Iconics to win. Also Bayley sucks and Naomi is so boring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wild EC3 sighting!!! With entrance too! 

Too bad chances are he might be doing the J.O.B. tonight.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

EC3’s “I AM IN THE TOP ONE PERCENT” intro is ridiculously cringey. You don’t need to spell out his gimmick to us!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Am I the only one who likes EC3?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Am I the only one who likes EC3?


yes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

p862011 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > The announcers buried Sasha so I really think she's leaving the company is legit.
> ...


Yes but this felt real. Like Dean Ambrose leaving real lmao


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Does WWE realise wrestlers can get switched and lose their debut match?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Corey says Sasha quit. but she got a new deal last May 2018


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Am I the only one who likes EC3?


I am indifferent, not a huge fan but he deserves more than he is currently getting.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

It is me or does EC3 looks less bigger? Still great shape tho.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If only Ruby could beat the overrated man and make it 4 out of 4 for champions losing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EC3!!!! Dont job pal!! They need him on the mic. Fuckers need to give him mic time


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> EC3 has an awesome theme and look for a WWE wrestler.
> 
> I guess he's a decent talker?
> 
> ...


He's even a better talker than his looks. Dude can be funny.

I think it's TNA, why he isn't being pushed. He would make an awesome corporate-like heel against Roman.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Maybe they're throwing Sasha a bone by saying she can go to SmackDown where she always wanted to be? Who knows.

But she won't get to AEW any time soon. At best, it's going to take months of wrangling in court to get out of her contract.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This friggin' box is the best thing in the WWE besides Rollins being on top and Zayn's heelish ways!

Come back Bray, we miss you!


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Bray Wyatt coming back as a Dinosaur?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at it being Braun and not a debut


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck. Another burial. Thought Braun was to Smackdown????


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

THANKSKILLING BRAY


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

:braun


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's even a better talker than his looks. Dude can be funny.
> 
> I think it's TNA, why he isn't being pushed. He would make an awesome corporate-like heel against Roman.


But, but AJ... Roode... Joe...?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> EC3 has an awesome theme and look for a WWE wrestler.
> 
> I guess he's a decent talker?
> 
> ...


Vince probably realized that he used to be Derrick Bateman


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

EC3 is about to become EC0


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God I'm worried they're going to stick Mr. JoJo with a stupid ass gimmick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rben said:


> Is Bray Wyatt coming back as a Dinosaur?


Brayasarus


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

DAMN, they really hate EC3


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm starting to think Vince still views EC3 still as Derrick Bateman


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Damn EC3 is a total joke


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Great EC3 gonna get jobbed out....sigh


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck. Another burial. Thought Braun was to Smackdown????


Goodbye match


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh, how delightful. EC3 getting jobbed out again. At least he's on TV.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

After Braun randomly showing up on SD last weekI thought he might go to SD in the draft.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

finalnight said:


> God I'm worried they're going to stick Mr. JoJo with a stupid ass gimmick.


What like the last 6 years ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Welp, I got too optimistic about EC3 showing up on Raw. He's here to get fucking embarrassed! :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Am I the only one who likes EC3?


I like him. He's charismatic, good on the mic, good in the ring, has a good look. He has to have heat with the wrong people backstage. There's no reason a guy like this should be a jobber.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

finalnight said:


> God I'm worried they're going to stick Mr. JoJo with a stupid ass gimmick.


Bray jumped the shark after the Cena feud


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

EC3 must’ve given Vince an incurable STD or something


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sometimes, I wonder if Vince didn't have immense competition at the time if he'd call Michaels' bluffs and let him walk. We know Vince had an absolute obsession with Shawn, but around the time Michaels dropped the belt to Austin, the two literally weren't directly speaking (only through Russo passing messages) and Michaels even said at one point that if Vince wanted his belt back, to come pick it up in San Antonio.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This is the same shit they did in 2012 when he was Derrick Bateman.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

What in the actual fuckery just happened...?

The IIconics lost to a random womens tag team within minutes? They literally just squashed what they were building with the IIconics starting last week.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who did EC3 piss off? :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> But, but AJ... Roode... Joe...?


Roode isn't a good example. They paid out the ass for AJ. And Joe's character wasn't being the nephew of Dixie Carter lol.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I don't know how much more I can take of this company. AEW's TV show can't come soon enough.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

There are no suitable words to describe quite how terrible Renee is.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just put all the TNA talent on SDL and keep Vince's friggin' hands off of them!

AJ to Raw of course.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Brauns acting all big and bad now that Bork ain't around to kick his ass.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rkolegend123 said:


> I'm starting to think Vince still views EC3 still as Derrick Bateman


or Jason Bateman


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

EC3 probably wished he stayed on Impact.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So why did EC3 come to WWE again?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:buried

And the funny thing is that people thought EC3 was _best_ suited for the main roster.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Am I the only one who likes EC3?


I want to like him. He can be entertaining and cut promos. If he’s gonna be treated as a joke though, I won’t care about him.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Slackly said:


> What in the actual fuckery just happened...?
> 
> The IIconics lost to a random womens tag team within minutes? They literally just squashed what they were building with the IIconics starting last week.


They weren't building anything.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Brauns acting all big and bad now that Bork ain't around to kick his ass.




Exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

E-C-0.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can Say : Becky 2 Belts

Can't Say : Belt

:chan


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

As Ambrose questioned, I still want to know: where's EC1 and 2?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The dino puppet is wearing a fucking Hawaiian shirt, because we needed even more proof that Bray is coming back as an Eldritch version of Mister Rogers. :lol

And poor Ethan is officially Derrick Bateman again. :crying:



bradatar said:


> Give face Alexa a Roman push and watch this forum meltdown
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Babyface Alexa can work, though. Just have her keep her spunk and sass and allow her bust out her babyface moveset and she'll cement her status as Da Goddess.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Alexa is going to be jealous with how Braun was eyeing Becky.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Butterfly shrimp tackle box :lmao


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Ichigo87 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah how dare they know their worth and display it after being screwed out of the titles they fought to make. You guys say there's too many yes men but mock anyone that doesn't take shit with a smile on their face. She should've known her place and stayed a jobber despite giving the company one hundred percent for years.
> ...


Nevermind, thought you were another one of those guys crapping on Bayley because her and Sasha were unhappy with their position. Carry on..


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Jedah said:


> :buried
> 
> And the funny thing is that people thought EC3 was _best_ suited for the main roster.


yup, I was one of those people. How wrong I was lol.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Just put all the TNA talent on SDL and keep Vince's friggin' hands off of them!
> 
> 
> 
> AJ to Raw of course.




You know Vince controls Smackdown too right?


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

What did EC3 do to piss somebody off. Lars has "panic attacks", runs away, and is still getting pushed. Yet EC3 was never even given a chance to do anything except pose in the back. Which was actually still more entertaining then Lars. And im not even an EC3 fan.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Imagine actually giving a single shit about Becky Lynch and the womens division.

We've gone from Austin, The Rock, Shawn Michaels and the Undertaker to fucking Kofi Kingston and... Becky Lynch. Fucking hell.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Bring in Dixie Carter for EC3, not gonna happen though


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If EC3 would just have waited, AEW needed a jacked dude to push over the little guys they have.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh god they are actually calling her Becky two belts now. fpalm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh! A match presented by Popeye's butterfly chicken box!


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Did Ziggler leave or is he injured?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

thought 'belts' was a banned term?


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> Imagine actually giving a single shit about Becky Lynch and the womens division.
> 
> We've gone from Austin, The Rock, Shawn Michaels and the Undertaker to fucking Kofi Kingston and... *Seth Rollins*. Fucking hell.


Fixed that for you


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

What is more sad about this is that if you have been following EC3 since Impact, you know that he wants to show to the world that he can be a real player on the game in WWE just like he was in Impact, and this squash just proves how a little of a chance is ever to that happening. Really sad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Did Ziggler leave or is he injured?


Who's Ziggler?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Did Ziggler leave or is he injured?


Hopefully he's escaped the sinking ship.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

EC3 is done

The Man looked over there & said OMG


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

The 'Becky 2 Belts' moniker kinda sucks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Oh god they are actually calling her Becky two belts now. fpalm


Becky 2 Titles damn it! :vince3


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Oh god they are actually calling her Becky two belts now. fpalm


The good thing is, with Vince in charge, she won't hold them both for long and the name won't last.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Did Ziggler leave or is he injured?




Doing comedy shows


So Styles to be in the main event? And that’s it for shake up? Every single one was obvious except for DA VIKING EXPERIENCE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EC3 was way better off on Impact


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Do u need some salt to wipe ur tears. Becky2belts. Cool shirt they made for the man. I got one of those


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If EC3 would just have waited, AEW needed a jacked dude to push over the little guys they have.


They can still bring in this guy


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117970218448506880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117969436223389697


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

I think they guy running the truck is high. How do u play braun’s Song then cut it off and play Becky’s what the heck.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So is Braun moving tomorrow or not? :hmm

Looked like a way to keep him strong for a program with Joe.


----------



## Swindle (Jul 24, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> Imagine actually giving a single shit about Becky Lynch and the womens division.
> 
> We've gone from Austin, The Rock, Shawn Michaels and the Undertaker to fucking Kofi Kingston and... Becky Lynch. Fucking hell.


I'm a huge HBK fan, but when he won the title, "The boyhood dream," it was freaking lame.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> ManiaSeason2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Did Ziggler leave or is he injured?
> ...


I'm certain its AJ Styles


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> They can still bring in this guy


Although he really can't wrestle anymore, Steiner should be an on-air character for AEW.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Himiko said:


> You know Vince controls Smackdown too right? [emoji2955]


He micromanages it like he does Raw?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Butterfly shrimp tackle box :lmao


They didn't even show an ad for the "tackle box"! I'm devastated!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they broke up sanity lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Do u need some salt to wipe ur tears. Becky2belts. Cool shirt they made for the man. I got one of those


Do you also watch Hannah Montana?


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

So they buried Asuka so they can call Becky 2 Belts. Buried their new women's tag team champs with a thrown together team led by a hugger and glow stick girl. And now I am hearing about Eric Young's huge impact on Raw!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Eric Young to RAW in the most anti-climatic way possible. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So, sanity ain't a thing anymoe?.. Like they were a thing in the first place, but still lol.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Sometimes some of u make no sense. What’s wrong with kofi and what’s wrong with Becky. Stop living in the past. There would never be another rock and Austin. 20 years later and it’s so pathetic that fans are living in the past.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Did Ziggler leave or is he injured?


The DZ Comedy Tour


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

They broke up Sanity off camera :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

How the hell is anyone supposed to get a puppet/ventriloquist gimmick over in the modern WWE PG environment? Jeff Dunham did it in comedy in a very non-pg way (which gets a very polarizing reception), there was a cool Twilight Zone episode that did it, but comparing WWE's writing to the original Twilight Zone is like comparing the football skills of Tom Brady and Tom from Myspace. Paul Dini's interpretation of The Ventriloquist was cool, but I bet sponsors would bitch at that character in WWE. 

Talk about a gimmick being dead on arrival, regardless of Wyatt's talent.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Best first years in WWE: Angle, Lesnar, Rousey, Styles
Worst first years in WWE: EC3


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They just gave a jobber entrance for Becky?!

Again I ask... WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Eric Young is on Raw just by his lonesome? The only chance he has is if he teams up with Roode, EC3, and Spud to form a TNA stable!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I would be fucking delighted is this retarded company went bust over the next year.


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

Eric Young will defeat Rollins in a non title match later tonight


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Although he really can't wrestle anymore, Steiner should be an on-air character for AEW.


If he was a commentator the show would be watchable even if everything else sucked.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Riot Squad shall be renamed The Random as Fuck Jobbers Experience


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What is this sponsored by Popeyes shit? :lmao

I mean Popeyes is good, but it's so random.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Liv :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So when is Becky gonna do her 'Who da fook is that guy?' promo.

They need to keep her heelish and go all sunglasses and fur coat to the ring. Not stupid nicknames.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sarah Logan will probably end up with the Raiders. -.-


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

This Raw is so bizarre, the booking is weird.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mordecay said:


> They broke up Sanity off camera :lmao


Maybe they could of made a Sanity break up a storyline?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> They broke up Sanity off camera :lmao


Why change the habit of a lifetime? Their smackdown time has been off camera.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Why is Renee burying the riot squad


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lacey will interrupt here I guess.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we speed this match up. I gives two shits when the Riott Squad is on TV.


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

Of all the Diva's in the lockeroom, how the hell did Ambrose choose Renee Young. He really must be a lunatic to put up with her


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

"I got freaks 9 days out of the week"

Raw ain't so bad when you mute it and watch Steiner promos on YT.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Riott Squad will never be taken seriously :lmao 

Poor Ruby.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fans of NXT gotta be loving tonight. They split up Sanity and ruined War Raiders..I mean The Viking Experience in one night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Becky just kicked all of the Riott's Squad ass in one night. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd has been killed dead since the Sami segment. Whoever's idea it was to play his theme 3 separate times in a matter of a few mins and have Sami dance to it each time; fucking brilliant there guys. Way to kill the crowd for the rest of the show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :banderas


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Uh, the fuck? RAW is getting no one but a bunch of jobbers. Smackdown is going to be fucking loaded to the gills.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Can't tell who's booked worse, Ruby Riott or EC3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly in dat dress. :book


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I guess that means Lacey is on SD? :hmmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell, Charly is smol, even Lio is bigger :lol

Riotts :buried... and you want them as champions :heston


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

My guess for the mystery partner is AJ Styles


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Watch it be Dean Ambrose.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing what they do with a solo EY on the main roster.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

bloc said:


> Can't tell who's booked worse, Ruby Riott or EC3


Ruby defiantly deserves better


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Guess I spoke too soon. Someone's coming out. Probably Charlotte or Lacey.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

So Ruby just gave her arm to Becky ?!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Natalya couldn't even get a pop in Canada.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I cannot fucking wait when they dissolve the mix up of Balor/Reigns/Rollins and McIntyre/Lashley/Corbin.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Natalya has a very translucent outfit on tonight.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

bloc said:


> Can't tell who's booked worse, Ruby Riott or EC3


EC3, Ruby Riott atleast had title matches


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Whoever mentioned Steiner..him talking for 5 minutes is more entertaining then the best RAW/SDL of the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lashley to Smackdown, take the belt from Kofi, send him packing back down to mid card.

Then Lashley, Roman, Bryan, Orton, Owens, and Joe as the Main Event scene of Smackdown. Fuck RAW with that line-up. :mark:


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Seriously..This cant be it right? Smackdown is going to have like 15 main event talents to RAWs 2 at this rate.


----------



## rben (Apr 2, 2012)

3rd Women's match and the only interesting character in any of them is Becky. And they are destroying her with the Man/Becky 2 Belts nonsense


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Watch it be Dean Ambrose.


I actually kinda suspect it...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

If the mystery partner turns out to be Dean Ambrose :fuckthis

But they did mention it's someone from SmackDown though.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Lashley to Smackdown, take the belt from Kofi, send him packing back down to mid card.
> 
> Then Lashley, Roman, Bryan, Orton, Owens, and Joe as the Main Event scene of Smackdown. Fuck RAW with that line-up. :mark:


If anyone is gonna take the title off Kofi, it better be Lashley- or else we'll be hearing 'racismmm' for weeks and weeks.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Natalya couldn't even get a pop in Canada.


Natalya peaked in 2010/2011.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

How are they destroying her with the man when the man is over and hate it all u want becky2belts is over and it sells merchandise.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

R.I.P. Children of the Sweet Tooth


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

If they seriously don't do something with Kairi at Mania next year....just wow.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Whoever mentioned Steiner..him talking for 5 minutes is more entertaining then the best RAW/SDL of the year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This Raw could do with some Stiener right now... off the script Stiener.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Tampa Bay getting the "Viking Experience"??? Lmfao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Pirate Princess Kairi Sane had better be the host of next year's Wrestlemania!


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Raw is getting screwed in this draft badly.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Whoever mentioned Steiner..him talking for 5 minutes is more entertaining then the best RAW/SDL of the year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Him talking for 5 minutes is more entertaining than most things. Vince and HHH want to erase him with revisionist history but Steiner has more memorable moments than anyone in the business aside from maybe Flair, Austin and Rock.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's not gonna be Dean in the main event. They literally said it's someone from SD.

fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Natalya to turn heel again????


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Get to the point Natty


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Uh oh she said WrestleMania 35. Vince is going to fine her ass.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ellthom said:


> This Raw could do with some Stiener right now... off the script Stiener.




“HEY NATALYA...YOURE FAT”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

She tried for a pop there lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Natalya to turn heel again????


They need somebody with Nia and Ronda gone.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Tk Adeyemi said:


> Raw is getting screwed in this draft badly.


How? No one from Raw got drafted to Smackdown yet?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Natalya getting boo'd after that :HA


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh fuck off nattie you've been irrelevant for years


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Becky trying not to corpse


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Natalya makes Drew Mcintyre seem charismatic.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

If Dean stays with WWE, his only chance for singles relevancy is going to Smackdown.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> The Pirate Princess Kairi Sane had better be the host of next year's Wrestlemania!


You do know that the host has to talk and that is not Kairi's strong suit


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

There you have it, Natalya said that she is ONLY going after the RAW Women's Title


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

zrc said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Natalya to turn heel again????
> ...


Never knew how bad Rhonda missing hurts this division


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Natalya is tight with McMahon's but there's no way in hell they're putting the titles on her.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ah the failed Skyrim audition voice that delivers the message of "the next Steve Austin."

Christ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> It's not gonna be Dean in the main event. They literally said it's someone from SD.
> 
> fpalm


AJ Styles then.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey where ya at? Need to come teach these girls about being a real woman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes! A real WOMAN :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finally Lacey.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

.........And nobody cares.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky's promos getting more generic by the week

And ffs stop with the Ronnie and the weirdo... and the dope


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nattie is a nice woman but god she’s so dull... her character is basically just “I’m related to the Harts”.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Lacey Evans is such a dud...


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Crickets for Lacey.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey is the best thing going in this company.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mordecay said:


> You do know that the host has to talk and that is not Kairi's strong suit


A man can dream!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Hot damn


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Natalya is tight with McMahon's but there's no way in hell they're putting the titles on her.


Just title, Natalya only wants the RAW Women's Title


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I know people like her but I just can't stand this Lacey Evans.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> If Dean stays with WWE, his only chance for singles relevancy is going to Smackdown.


If Dean stays............:cornettefu


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M'Lady Lacey. 

Dunno where some folks are saying she can't cut a promo, considering that was pretty damn good mic work. :bjpenn



birthday_massacre said:


> so they broke up sanity lol


How does one break up something that was already destroyed? :hmm


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah if Lacey could fuck off that would be great …..


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Damn this crowd got tired out quick, no?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Godlike13 said:


> Crickets for Lacey.


That's like every week :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RAW is fucking dead unless they get some talent from SD in the next 40 minutes. How are they even gonna fill 3 hours with this roster?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can't believe they are actually going to give Lacey Evans a fucking title shot


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Becky is losing the Red belt at MITB


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That’s how ya cut a promo

Squash Nattie plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally a diva not afraid to brag about fucking her way to the top :agree:


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> If Dean stays............:cornettefu


That would perfectly top off this Raw and sum it all up for me lol


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Natalya doing the honors tonight


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

is Lacey about to have a match? this should be interesting


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bloc said:


> Damn this crowd got tired out quick, no?


Ever since the Sami segment. Stupid of WWE to play his music 3 different times in a matter of a few mins.

:mj4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

finalnight said:


> I know people like her but I just can't stand this Lacey Evans.


Outside of Kevin Dunn, who likes her?

I'd rather have Kairi Sane's sexy ass on TV.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This plot doesn't even make any fucking sense since everyone knows Natalya is tight with Steph.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"A real woman knows how to use her influence to get what she wants."

That is right in line with female empowerment and treatment based on their own merits.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Good thing Lacey is actually doing something. The days of walking on and off are over.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So they are not allowed to go after both belts? Becky's opponents have to pick one?


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> I can't believe they are actually going to give Lacey Evans a fucking title shot


A title shot? She's winning the red belt, Becky can stay on FOX with the blue belt


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Given time, I think Lacey will work out. I think it's too soon for title shots, though


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> Finally a diva not afraid to brag about fucking her way to the top :agree:




We had a void with Nikki gone. Glad it’s been filled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they point out how Lacey was a marine but they give her this shitty gimmick lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Another big boobed blonde to get a title!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, it’s so painfully obvious that the final script to tonight’s show wasn’t finalized until LATE. 

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

3 womens matches in a row... I can see the ratings falling hard


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Outside of Kevin Dunn, who likes her?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have Kairi Sane's sexy ass on TV.




I like Lacey and a lot of others on here do too. She’s a REAL woman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Outside of Kevin Dunn, who likes her?
> 
> I'd rather have Kairi Sane's sexy ass on TV.


You think Kairi Sane is sexy but Lacey isn't?

And you wonder why pro wrestling is completely niche now. God. Weirdos.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't care, I really like Lacey.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

The best heels are always hated by smarks. JBL, Bork, Corbin and now Lacey. When smarks hate someone you know they will go on to do great things.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The3 said:


> A title shot? She's winning the red belt, Becky can stay on FOX with the blue belt


The way to do it and keep Becky strong is make Beckey depend the titles in back to back matches at the PPV.

let her barely keep the SD title then Lacey can beat her in the second match for the raw title.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

That was a pretty good promo from Lacey Evans. Much better than the first promo she cut a couple of months ago.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Nattie is a nice woman but god she’s so dull... her character is basically just “I’m related to the Harts”.


Agreed! And it doesn't help that she has the same catch phrase. Same with Charlotte's woo-ing. Not being original makes you look lame and pathetic.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> So they are not allowed to go after both belts? Becky's opponents have to pick one?


Pretty much


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I'll admit it. I like Lacey Evans. She has an actual character, and she can deliver a solid promo, which is more than you can say about most of the women on the roster. Not to mention that she actually uses her sex appeal, which it seems WWE have been afraid of doing for a while.

I think she'll work out.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I am a fan of Lacey Evans. I like her gimmick. Very southern bell, cocky AF attitude. I'm not mad at a fresh face in the title scene.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bradatar said:


> I like Lacey and a lot of others on here do too. She’s a REAL woman.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



These "guys" would rather have a chick that looks like shes 14 and pretends to drive a boat.

Again. And you wonder why wrestling aint cool anymore.


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

I think Lacey Evans is crazy hot!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

All right I'm tapping out. WWE you got me with that submission move of a shitty ass raw.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> The best heels are always hated by smarks. JBL, Bork, Corbin and now Lacey. When smarks hate someone you know they will go on to do great things.




I love all of them except JBL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> So they point out how Lacey was a marine but they give her this shitty gimmick lol


Is she a marine? A "lady?" A tramp like she was acting like?

Can she talk faster than a snail?

Who the fuck knows. Vince doesn't. That's for sure.

She's not ready and she's going to fail. As usual Vince just can't wait.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You think Kairi Sane is sexy but Lacey isn't?
> 
> And you wonder why pro wrestling is completely niche now. God. Weirdos.


Confirmed people who like Lacey:










Confirmed people who like Kairi:

Me

So I win.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Lacey needs to bring back her sweet green/army attire from NXT.


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

Guess i'm not the only one who is a fan of Lacey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> I'll admit it. I like Lacey Evans. She has an actual character, and she can deliver a solid promo, which is more than you can say about most of the women on the roster. Not to mention that she actually uses her sex appeal, which it seems WWE have been afraid of doing for a while.
> 
> I think she'll work out.


She definitely has potential and tonight's promo was better paced than the one she cut some time ago.

She has a nice look and a very defined character and she plays it rather well and consistently both in and out of the show.

We'll see how it goes for her.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lacey got da look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nasty and gritty in ring style is code for the bitch is sloppy and cant work.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Lacey evans really sells this gimmick. And her finisher is nice... Dope name for it too.. Women's right... lol I'm sorta marking out... (do we still use that? I'm like on the forums for 3 months outta the year)


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Confirmed people who like Lacey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kevin Dunn could buy and sell your life 20 times with money he could use as toilet paper. He wins. You're not Jim Cornette. Stop. Doesnt make you cool. And most red blooded males would take Lacey Evans or Kairi Sane any day of the week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jedah said:


> Is she a marine? A "lady?" A tramp like she was acting like?
> 
> Can she talk faster than a snail?
> 
> ...


yeah she needs to be in NXT for a few more years.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

Natalya can't even get cheered in Canada


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

And this is why she's not ready. This match is just not getting over. It's not like Lacey doesn't have the pieces but she needed at least another year in NXT to put them together.

She was called up way too early and it's going to make itself felt. I feel bad for Becky trying to get this over.

Wow that finisher is fucking awful. Just go with the moonsault. I'll give her that. It's better than Charlotte.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Does anybody here know if Lars Sullivan is officially on Raw, or is there a chance that he appears on Smackdown tomorrow night?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mr.Monkey said:


> Guess i'm not the only one who is a fan of Lacey


I don't know if I am a fan of hers or not. Until tonight I never seen her wrestle before. And that walk up and down the ramp did not help me like her!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lacey’s finisher is a punch? Really?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone actually think Natalaya is gonna win?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That shit was impressive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Jedah said:


> Is she a marine? A "lady?" A tramp like she was acting like?
> 
> Can she talk faster than a snail?
> 
> ...


really guy?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lacey's other finisher...that was nice.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That finisher is not bad :bjpenn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and her knees almost killed nattie


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

She gave her all KNEES on that moonsault! Ouch!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAMN.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Lacey’s finisher is a punch? Really?


Yep.

I feel terrible for people who have to job to that.

She should just go with the moonsault. It's better than Charlotte's. In the women's division, only Io's is better than what she just did.

Edit: I didn't see the knees. She hit with the knees? Her form is good but the execution would need work with that case.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

People said Lacey was bad in the ring. She looks good in the ring to me. Hot, charismatic, great mic skills, plays her character well and she can wrestle.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Poor Becky probably going to be kissing those belts goodbye to this woman. fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And most red blooded males would take Lacey Evans or Kairi Sane any day of the week.


Good. More Kairi for people like me. I like Japanese chicks so what a shock.

Plus a hotter Lacey came and went in Lana.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

They're high as hell on Lacey. if she keeps up the momentum, guaranteed they strap her at MITB


----------



## melkam647 (Oct 23, 2017)

That ass, that finisher, that look... damn, WWE got themselves a star!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth & Roman tag teaming? Yay!!

Feels weird that they need a third partner and it’s not Dean


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lol that's probably AJ. Shorter than Seth. :lmao


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

She pulled out a hanky and patted herself then threw it on her.. LMAO yo.... This is a gimmick. Don't ruin it vince


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Does anyone actually think Natalaya is gonna win?


To be fair, Natalya have a record or being the first challenger of a champion because he is realiable.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns is gone for sure to SD.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

AJ be the partner and then betray the team. I want heel AJ again.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Rollins sucks as a face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's gotta be AJ.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is AJ or Owens. Likely AJ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I really hope Roman goes to SD


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Rollins sucks as a face.


He sucks as a heel too


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

they spoiled it



AJ


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

AJ


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Kofi, AJ or Orton. One of these three.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns is gone for sure to SD.


Has Reigns ever been on SD? I don't remember ever seeing him on Smackdown.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Look at the weird ass groupthink in this thread. *Hits a two touch moonsault* "That finisher sucked"!

I bet if it was some Asian from Stardom who hit it you would jizz your pants. Admit it. You dont like chicks like Lacey Evans because you know they wouldnt let you get in their airspace in real life. You like Kairi Sane because you think she would be "gettable" for you. Same for Becky Lynch. Its so weird dude. Grown men hating on hot chicks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Roman’s going to SD and this is the last time he and Seth will tag team together for awhile.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice double jump moonsault. Glad she has that as a finisher while the Women's Right is a signature instead.



TheLooseCanon said:


> Outside of Kevin Dunn, who likes her?














WrestlingOracle said:


> "A real woman knows how to use her influence to get what she wants."
> 
> That is right in line with female empowerment and treatment based on their own merits.


Loved how she, a heel, unabashedly owned that statement and is somehow infinitely more believable than chicks nowadays who do the same thing, yet think they've done nothing wrong. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman is 100% on Smackdown if AJ is going to RAW. Can't have Seth, Styles and Roman all babyface.

Seth vs Drew feud coming so Drew is on RAW too.

Roman going to the new A show.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

they showed his face


its AJ


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its going to have to be a huge name from raw so either AJ which it probably is, Bryan or Orton.

I hope its Orton because AJ needs to stay on SD but there is not much left for AJ on SD except making the club and Vince is too dumb to do that


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Only way this surprise is good is if it’s Mojo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth & Roman tag teaming? Yay!!
> 
> Feels weird that they need a third partner and it’s not Dean


Sunday Night ,WWE network


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I wonder if they’ll accidentally put up the name plate for the mystery partner and spoil it like they accidentally did earlier with The Usos before they came out


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why would it be Orton? He's a heel and so is Bryan. It's going to be AJ.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Probably gonna be AJ...


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

From the dawn of time, women have used their sexuality/gender to their advantage. At least Lacey speaks the truth.


----------



## AEW on TNT (Jan 29, 2019)

...


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Why would it be Orton? He's a heel and so is Bryan. It's going to be AJ.


It's less likely but sometimes they change face/heel alignments with the shake-up.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lacey's botched moonsault make Io's look normal, she almost killed Nattie there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

1st choice AJ
2nd choice Orton 
3rd Kofi
Wildcard: Bryan


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

What if it's Kofi? Meaning Rollins to Smackdown


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman is 100% on Smackdown if AJ is going to RAW. Can't have Seth, Styles and Roman all babyface.
> 
> Seth vs Drew feud coming so Drew is on RAW too.
> 
> Roman going to the new A show.


If it happens then he definitely ain't turning heel which sucks. I'd rather he turn heel and go on a reign of terror on Raw than go to SD and ruin it as a face.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

emerald-fire said:


> Kofi, AJ or Orton. One of these three.


Orton is a heel, so I don't think he'll be teaming with the face team. Plus, you talk about super underwhelming lol.

Kofi is staying on Smackdown cause he's the WWE champ and the universal title is staying on RAW.

It's gotta be AJ.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Look at the weird ass groupthink in this thread. *Hits a two touch moonsault* "That finisher sucked"!
> 
> I bet if it was some Asian from Stardom who hit it you would jizz your pants. Admit it. You dont like chicks like Lacey Evans because you know they wouldnt let you get in their airspace in real life. You like Kairi Sane because you think she would be "gettable" for you. Same for Becky Lynch. Its so weird dude. Grown men hating on hot chicks.


Or maybe we just dont like her???????


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

just tuned in, figured the last half hour should be exciting?:hmmm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Promo #2

Bray Wyatt, The Puppet Master.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Orton is a heel, so I don't think he'll be teaming with the face team. Plus, you talk about super underwhelming lol.
> 
> Kofi is staying on Smackdown cause he's the WWE champ and the universal title is staying on RAW.
> 
> It's gotta be AJ.


Yes but the #1 baby face is always on Raw. And right now, that's kofi. And it would put the WWE title back as the #1 belt.


----------



## Doddsy_V1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Waiting for Chucky to jump out with these promos


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray and his rocking chair again.

Oh hey sister Abigail.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If it happens then he definitely ain't turning heel which sucks. I'd rather he turn heel and go on a reign of terror on Raw than go to SD and ruin it as a face.


I'm fine with it if the roster is stacked on Smackdown.

Roman, Lashley, Joe, Owens, Bryan, Orton. Give me that over RAW.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> 1st choice AJ
> 2nd choice Orton
> 3rd Kofi
> Wildcard: Bryan


And off your rocker it is Jon Moxley lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Or maybe we just dont like her???????


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Bray already buying toys for his love child with Jojo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Um, that was creepy. Didn’t like it :lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I really wanted to see Bryan go to Raw, for shame, but I suppose you could say SD needs him too. Who knows?

Also, I don't think Lacey is beating Becky since (aside from the fact she isn't ready) I think she goes to Raw and loses the SD title first, but this leaves a problem - what do they do with the SD title? Do the women not get a shot at the next PPV? Or does somebody get it the week before?

This is a logistical problem.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Luckily I wasnt high watching this because I would've been freaked the fuck out!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally, the long awaited Sister Abigail vs Demon Balor can happen.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So is Jojo going to be apart of the gimmick?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GOAT CORBIN 

Love his new introduction 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

THE MAN Baron Corbin getting the GOAT introduction.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

A lot of Former's in that into!


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

OK this is fucking scary


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Annabelle Gimmick for Wyatt confirmed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lashley never gets a pop :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So not only does Bray have to try and impossibly get over a puppet/ventriloquist gimmick in today's WWE PG environment, but presumably Bray or the Wyatt Family have to get over an entire Conjuring gimmick, which would be exponentially harder and more stupid?

Christ.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It’s weird watching this on TV after I was in the crowd for Mania weekend :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns getting boos?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Just accept it Vince, nobody gives a fuck about Lacey Evans! No wonder, cause she hadn't had any build up at all. Just winning one match on main roster and already number one contender? Ridiculous!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns getting boos?


Yes :reigns


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I’m pretty baked and that Wyatt shit creeped me out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Say what you want about Lacey Evans but she was pretty decent tonight, a good promo followed by a passable match with Nattie with an excellent finish.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they keep hinting Reigns going to SD LOL they can't make it anymore obvious


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Could it be Ziggler?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Look at the weird ass groupthink in this thread. *Hits a two touch moonsault* "That finisher sucked"!
> 
> I bet if it was some Asian from Stardom who hit it you would jizz your pants. Admit it. You dont like chicks like Lacey Evans because you know they wouldnt let you get in their airspace in real life. You like Kairi Sane because you think she would be "gettable" for you. Same for Becky Lynch. Its so weird dude. Grown men hating on hot chicks.












They're just mad that Stacy and Veronica aren't into collecting anime body pillows and putting on technical clinics like they are, hence their angst and butthurt. :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Michael Cole needs to fuck off. I honestly tune him out every Monday night.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

KO going to get a MONSTER pop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Say what you want about Lacey Evans but she was pretty decent tonight, a good promo followed by a passable match with Nattie with an excellent finish.


with an excellent finish that almost killed Nattie


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Did Reigns get cheered? I was tuning out...

And listen to my boy Rollins with the loudest pop of the night!!!

BURN IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The last Wyatt video was creepy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Corbin has to be SD bound too. Feud with Roman starting.


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

seth rollins looks like the local barista...he doesn't scream champion to me.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

They're gonna have to start piping in cheers for Roman soon


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup its AJ


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ :mark :mark


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Never mind this shit, Smackdown gonna be lit.


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm glad it's AJ, but I thought he was hurt


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Means Roman to smackdown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HUGE!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth/AJ eventually wens3


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> with an excellent finish that almost killed Nattie


Stop it, you guys over-exaggerate way too much. She got her thighs across Nattie's torso.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will miss him saying Smackdown is the house that AJ built.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

bradatar said:


> I’m pretty baked and that Wyatt shit creeped me out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel for you! :lol


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

the_warrior25 said:


> seth rollins looks like the local barista...he doesn't scream champion to me.


He's a Midcarder pretending to be a Main Eventer. That's exactly why I call him Seth Jarrett


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AJ back on RAW :mark


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Finally AJ to Raw :mark


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

AJ back on Raw. Love it.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi AJ. He really needed to move to RAW.

SD is fucked :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Styles on RAW = Reigns is going to SD


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Never mind this shit, Smackdown gonna be lit.


If only they would get rid of Kofi.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

can't see lacey winning, because i think Becky will stay on Raw and drop the Smackdown strap.

Especially as Charlotte isn't coming over from the looks of it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins and AJ would be an awesome match.. Can't wait to see that later on down the line.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Stop it, you guys over-exaggerate way too much. She got her thighs across Nattie's torso.


It was her knees 
you can't even be honest


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Styles! :mark: 

The REAL Best in the World!


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Styles looks like a child with Roman and Rollins


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Reigns is 100% going to SmackDown.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Roman def going to SD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

At least AJ is a face this time on Raw and he will not be buried by Roman like last ime.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AJ Styles is finally on Raw as a main-eventer :mark: :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

AJ FUCKING STYLES IS OFFICIALLY ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW!!!!!!!! WE MIGHT GETTING A FEUD WITH STYLES AND ROLLINS THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> can't see lacey winning, because i think Becky will stay on Raw and drop the Smackdown strap.
> 
> Especially as Charlotte isn't coming over from the looks of it.


Don't people get drafted after the show airs too


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Weird seeing Styles almost clean shaven after all these years. Now just get rid of the soccer mom hair already, A.J. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117980424989564932


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is there something different about AJ’s face or am I going nuts from lack of sleep? :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Feuds with Orton because he wants to make sure that Smackdown Live is the place he build. Won the feud. Leave his house after that.

Being serious, I'm sad but this could be very good for AJ's carrer so, nice.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Stop it, you guys over-exaggerate way too much. She got her thighs across Nattie's torso.


Dude, you are my best friend, but :nah. Match was mostly restholds and she almost killed Nattie with the moonsault, that wasn't good. I give you the promo, that was decent


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yawwwwnnnn. RIP RAW. AJ should take 6 months off and refresh his character too. Hes fucking stale as fuck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So far confirmed Smackdown main event scene:

Bryan
Owens
Orton
Joe
Kofi lol not for long

And 

Roman


I predict Lashley, Braun, and Baron to join.


Raw will have Ricochet teach ballet classes to Balor, Styles and Seth. While the wrestling happens on Friday night.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns beat cancer, but dayum...

He's like... fugg Vince did everything to make me the top guy and everyone hated me.

Now my Rollins is at the top and he's naturally loved.

Balor is IC champ and is naturally loved.

Now fuggin AJ Styles is on Raw and listen to the fans cheer for him.

Maybe I shoulder consider acting like my cousin Dwayne...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

birthday_massacre said:


> Don't people get drafted after the show airs too


Yes, but low carders.

They aren't drafting someone like Charlotte and not putting it on TV.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

I wish AJ stayed on SmackDown. If they were planning to move him to Raw, they should've had him lose at WM since the build-up of the match was about who's the top dog on SmackDown.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Don't people get drafted after the show airs too


Charlotte isn't going to be drafted off tv, not a chance. 

Her and Becky are the top two women.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Is there something different about AJ’s face or am I going nuts from lack of sleep? :lol


Did he shave?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Styles looks like a child with Roman and Rollins


He always looked like a child


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Is there something different about AJ’s face or am I going nuts from lack of sleep? :lol




I think it’s his facial hair or I’m losing it too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Is there something different about AJ’s face or am I going nuts from lack of sleep? :lol


Nah, he shaved. That's why he looks different.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

roblewis87 said:


> Charlotte isn't going to be drafted off tv, not a chance.
> 
> Her and Becky are the top two women.


Was Charlotte one of the people who couldnt make it into the country like Joe?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too bad Gallows and Anderson aren't re-signing. It could have been an interesting dynamic with AJ & Balor on the same show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw's roster is niceeeee. AJ, Andrade, Miz, Uso's, War Raiders.

:trips8 

No complaints from me.

SD can have the Lashley's and Braun's of the world as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> If only they would get rid of Kofi.


They will. Roman and Lashley coming over, Kofi won't have that belt another month.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Definitely up for Charlotte and Reigns being on the same brand. Makes SD the show I'll watch moving forward.

Styles vs Rollins should be good when it happens tho.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Off the B show, finally.

Guess Roman and/or Balor to SD?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am still coming to terms that Dean will no longer be on either Raw or SD. I’m not used to it yet.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Raw's roster is niceeeee. AJ, Andrade, Miz, Uso's, War Raiders.
> 
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/nTrOrcN.png" border="0" alt="" title="Trips" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> ...


 Joe, Orton + UE and it would have been perfect.

Good thing is I only have to follow one show now. I followed Raw out of habit/being the flagship with the stars.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Raw's roster is niceeeee. AJ, Andrade, Miz, Uso's, *War Raiders*.
> 
> :trips8
> 
> ...


Who them? You mean Viking Cruise Ship or whatever? :vince


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The sucky thing about Reigns going to Smackdown is that we're not gonna see Reigns/AJ again.. They had amazing chemistry.


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

roblewis87 said:


> Charlotte isn't going to be drafted off tv, not a chance.
> 
> Her and Becky are the top two women.


Charlotte with FOX Sports she's not coming to RAW, and when Becky drop her red belt is back to SDLive for her too


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Too bad Gallows and Anderson aren't re-signing. It could have been an interesting dynamic with AJ & Balor on the same show.


You'd think Vince would have done Bullet Club as Balor Club on SD with all 4 to get them to stay and give them a ll a huge push


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

MEMS said:


> KO going to get a MONSTER pop.


Umm I meant tomorrow at SD.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can see Drew as WWE Champion by the end of the year on SD. He seriously needs to get away from Roman if he's every going to make it.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Man. Basically zero reaction for that Roman tag in and faceoff.


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

troubleman1218 said:


> He's a Midcarder pretending to be a Main Eventer. That's exactly why I call him Seth Jarrett


:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What could those of the WWE Universe that aren’t familiar with AJ Styles expect...?!

Uhh, he’s been in the company for three years and a two-time WWE Champion.

How would they NOT be familiar with him?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I feel like Smackdown would use Bob Lashley much better then he has been used. (Besides telling Dean he was going to take care of Renee. That’s quote of the year.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> Off the B show, finally.
> 
> Guess Roman and/or Balor to SD?


Both will be going with Joe going to raw.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I can see Drew as WWE Champion by the end of the year on SD. He seriously needs to get away from Roman if he's every going to make it.


Drew is Seth's first feud on RAW. Roman going blue.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Michael Cole saying "For the WWE fans who may not be familiar with AJ Styles...".

He was WWE Champion for over an year, idiot. He even defended the title at WM.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I can see Drew as WWE Champion by the end of the year on SD. He seriously needs to get away from Roman if he's every going to make it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm still holding out hope that the UE is showing up tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Dude, you are my best friend, but :nah. Match was mostly restholds and she almost killed Nattie with the moonsault, that wasn't good. I give you the promo, that was decent


Come on brother, you guys are doing way too much saying "she nearly killed her"... Nearly killing her would be her knees hitting Nattie in the face or some shit.

Hell, this spot by Ricochet was more dangerous










Where he literally could've cracked Cole's shins, no one said he nearly killed Cole tho.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117980424989564932



Special guest commentators for that match, per PWInsider:


----------



## the_warrior25 (Jun 22, 2018)

AJ looked like a munchkin next to drew mcintyre


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> Off the B show, finally.
> 
> Guess Roman and/or Balor to SD?


Off the B show and onto the new B show.

Fox deal, Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan. Good luck RAW is Ricochet.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I can see Drew as WWE Champion by the end of the year on SD. He seriously needs to get away from Roman if he's every going to make it.


Drew should go back to the indies. Or become a model. He doesn't have IT and will never have IT. He's only employed by WWE because Vince has a crush on him.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I am still coming to terms that Dean will no longer be on either Raw or SD. I’m not used to it yet.


Dude showed tons of charisma and was largely wasted. He was super hot in 2014/2015 and they went nowhere with it, and his 2016 title run was mega hot and quickly squashed.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns, Balor, Lashley, Bayley, The Revival, The UE, etc. to SDL.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns really needs a complete reset. Heel and complete new look and music. Been doing the same thing since the first Shield breakup in June 2014. If he's just going to do the same thing on SD, that'd be lame.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I can see Drew as WWE Champion by the end of the year on SD. *He seriously needs to get away from Roman if he's every going to make it.*


And fall back on dating/marrying the women wrestlers.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Headliner said:


> I can see Drew as WWE Champion by the end of the year on SD. He seriously needs to get away from Roman if he's every going to make it.


Please no. That dude is hot garbage


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Reigns, Balor, Lashley, Bayley, The Revival, The UE, etc. to SDL.


And me if that happens. They are going Cirque du Soleil on RAW. Add the above to Daniel Bryan, Joe, Owens, and Orton. RAW trash.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Come on brother, you guys are doing way too much saying "she nearly killed her"... Nearly killing her would be her knees hitting Nattie in the face or some shit.
> 
> Hell, this spot by Ricochet was more dangerous
> 
> ...


Well tbf, nobody has ever been killed by cracked shins...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, people are mad af already.

:lmao


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Reigns really needs a complete reset. Heel and complete new look and music. Been doing the same thing since the first Shield breakup in June 2014. If he's just going to do the same thing on SD, that'd be lame.


The greatest extent of 'character development' Roman has had in 5 years is getting sick and returning. Oh yeah, and some goofy comedy promos trying to act like the Rock or John Cena (creative blew that one big league).


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> Reigns really needs a complete reset. Heel and complete new look and music. Been doing the same thing since the first Shield breakup in June 2014. If he's just going to do the same thing on SD, that'd be lame.


Even if he stays face, give him new gear & music at least. Dean is gone. The Shield is dead. Just move on.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> Dude showed tons of charisma and was largely wasted. He was super hot in 2014/2015 and they went nowhere with it, and his 2016 title run was mega hot and quickly squashed.


WWE announcing that damn Brand Split KILLED Dean's title reign. Why get excited when we know that Dean isn't going to be THE Champion for long?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are losing their minds on that hot tag........


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Cole almost said “Reigns and Ambrose” instead of Reigns and Styles, it was automatic lol.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117984083794104320


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ClintDagger said:


> Even if he stays face, give him new gear & music at least. Dean is gone. The Shield is dead. Just move on.


I thought at least the gear and music would change when he came back from beating cancer. But nope. If they just book him to do the same thing on SD. :lmao I don't even blame him, it's Vince.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man who cares about this main event 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Cole almost said “Reigns and Ambrose” instead of Reigns and Styles, it was automatic lol.


Cole-bot sometimes malfunctions


----------



## RockOfJericho (Mar 17, 2013)

In before Drew McIntyre disappears and we "forget he was there".


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

That was the botchiest three minutes of wrestling I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Off the B show and onto the new B show.
> 
> Fox deal, Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan. Good luck RAW is Ricochet.


 SD is going to end up on FS1 after a month.

Good luck to being in Skip Bayless' shadow.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm assuming Finn/Joe are staying put...hmm.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Props to them for their timing. Best they’ve done since they got the hard cut off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I've got one more day to survive, do not call my TUE boys up.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RAW about to get historic lows after this week. :vince$

Ratings will be as tall as Styles, Ricochet and Balor.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Bobby Lashley is so boring


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

AJ should have turned or something.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117985832634179585


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

What a boring episode


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Lashley no-selling the Curb Stomp and the Spear roud


----------



## The3 (Aug 20, 2018)

RockOfJericho said:


> In before Drew McIntyre disappears and we "forget he was there".


They don't want people see him take "Ls" they did it last week too


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I gave them the benefit of the doubt last week for those awful eps of Raw and Smackdown, because I figured they were killing time until the big shake up the following week, and they’ll go all out for that 

I was wrong. Extremely underwhelming Raw 

Next week I’m not watching live, just gonna watch the next day and skim through it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't get to see all of the Natalya/Evans match. 

How was it?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

whelp that Raw was a thing....


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I would have finished the show this way. Styles, Rollins and Reigns are celebrating their win. Roman leaves the ring, Seth turns and is about to follow him out, but AJ grabs Rollin's arm, pulls him back in the ring, and the two of them have a staredown to end the night. Nothing too serious, but some foreshadowing of what's to come.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Reigns, Balor, Lashley, Bayley, The Revival, The UE, etc. to SDL.


dont forget Pete Dunne


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Himiko said:


> I gave them the benefit of the doubt last week for those awful eps of Raw and Smackdown, because I figured they were killing time until the big shake up the following week, and they’ll go all out for that
> 
> I was wrong. Extremely underwhelming Raw [emoji1304][emoji1304]


Aside from Balor vs. Andrade, you're right.

This must've been my first Raw of 2019 and it was...Raw.

Though it is nice to see AJ on Raw. He needed a change.

Poor Becky having to get Vince's latest pet project over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince going to have Styles and Seth be punching bags for Drew and Lars. Incoming cries for the rest of the year from this forum. 

Meanwhile we are going to get Roman, Bryan, Owens, Joe feuds on the better show.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> RAW about to get historic lows after this week. :vince$
> 
> Ratings will be as tall as Styles, Ricochet and Balor.


 Raw ratings are going to be shit and SD will be booted off Fox.

Both shows are in for a tough time.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Bobby Lashley is so boring


Because he's booked that way. They don't write anything interesting for him to do. How are you supposed to get over and all you do is job. Geez


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I missed the 8 man tag. Did they merge Sanity with War Raiders? [emoji2955]


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> I think it’s his facial hair or I’m losing it too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He would look better with shorter hair on top with the way his facial hair is now. The long hair worked with the beard/goatee he had going on but now it looks weird. 

He now looks like Southern Momma XD


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Props to them for their timing. Best they’ve done since they got the hard cut off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Them having an overrun after going three hours was dumb and pointless anyway.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> Raw ratings are going to be shit and SD will be booted off Fox.


I can only hope. Screw WWE. 

But SD will have the way better roster.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Himiko said:


> I missed the 8 man tag. Did they merge Sanity with War Raiders? [emoji2955]


No it was The Revival and The Viking Experience who teamed up against richochet/Black + Ryder and hawkins.

Viking Experience pinned The Ultimate Broski.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Anyone remember when RAW was hard-hitting and unpredictable? Sad.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Balor vs. Andrade was good and the six man tag was ok.

Glad to see Styles back on Raw after all he's done for the past couple of years on Smackdown.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Shane McMahon/The Miz brawling in the opening segment

- Andrade/Zelina Vega pre-match promo

- Zelina Vega doing the Diving Hurricanrana on Finn Balor

- Elias/Rey Mysterio/Lars Sullivan segment + attack

- Alexa Bliss/Sami Zayn Moment of Bliss segment

- Usos returning on Raw

- AJ Styles returning on Raw mark

- Drew McInytre/Baron Corbin/Bobby Lashley vs Roman Reigns/Seth Rollins/AJ Styles


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Awful show. They can't even have a good show during the shake-up.

The only good part was THE LADY Lacey Evans!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I can only hope. Screw WWE.
> 
> But SD will have the way better roster.


 Your opinion. 

Bryan was champion since November and the most featured star, getting his own material/gimmick and the ratings were ass.

Both shows are going to suck, fortunately most of my favorites are on the flagship which I watch out of habit. There is little reason to bother with SD outside Orton and Joe and those two are barely featured as is. So I probably wont be following SD anymore.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ace said:


> Your opinion.
> 
> Bryan was champion since November and the most featured star and the ratings were ass.


The Big Dog :cole is coming to put those ratings up .02 points.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Bray Wyatt's gimmick is going to be absolutely terrible when he returns. Those vignettes were awful.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

People are saying SDL will get booted off Fox.

It's not THAT hard to make SDL good. 

It's already better than Raw.

Who wrote/booked SDL in 2016? 

Let them control things again, but have that storyline/expert writer they just hired supervise to make it an even better show.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> Bray Wyatt's gimmick is going to be absolutely terrible when he returns. Those vignettes were awful.


I dunno honestly i liked them but that weird creepy stuff is right up my alley i have always enjoyed things like that. That backwoods messed up in the head mystic cult type thing is perfect for him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> People are saying SDL will get booted off Fox.
> 
> It's not THAT hard to make SDL good.
> 
> ...


 It could be good, but they're not going to get close to the numbers Fox reportedly wants/expects (according to what they're current shows are doing). They could load it up and they still wouldn't get those numbers. All signs point to them getting booted off Fox irrespective of who is on the show or how good the show is.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

falconfan13 said:


> I dunno honestly i liked them but that weird creepy stuff is right up my alley i have always enjoyed things like that. That backwoods messed up in the head mystic cult type thing is perfect for him.


It was good for a while but it became absolutely terrible after he moved to Raw in 2017. His feud with Balor was one of the worst things of that year. If Wyatt is going to revive his career, he needed a complete gimmick change but it looks like he's going to return with some variation of the same old stuff.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Raw is gonna have nothing assuming Reigns, Corbin and Lashley go to SD.

Seth, Drew, AJ, Rey and a babyface Miz that can barely hold his own against Shane kayfabe wise. That is a trainwreck.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1117988127145066496


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

How bad was the show? As soon as Stephanie came on I left.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

emerald-fire said:


> It was good for a while but it became absolutely terrible after he moved to Raw in 2017. His feud with Balor was one of the worst things of that year. If Wyatt is going to revive his career, he needed a complete gimmick change but it looks like he's going to return with some variation of the same old stuff.


I think that type of gimmick only works if 1. you are larger than life like taker and kane or 2 you lead a sick group of followers. To me his luster started fading once they started taking all his guys from him and by the time the balor and matt hardy thing rolled around they had already buried him 6 ft under. His gimmick can for sure work but they seriously can't bury him every single match to every top star they come across. Once again give him some sick looking cronies and have him actually beat legit stars and get a few titles so people take him serious as a threat at any given time and i guarantee his gimmick can get over. But we alraeady know in this gimmick or a completely brand new one the creative team will bury him and ruin it anyways no matter how good it is or could be. Hell it could be the best gimmick you personally could ever dream of and they would find a way to screw it up with a good talent lol.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> How bad was the show? As soon as Stephanie came on I left.


For a show where both Styles and Miz came to Raw, it was about as bland as could be.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

That was a pretty awful show, can they ever give us a good ending anymore?? Predictable bullshit. At least SDL is better.

Also, sick of Elias getting made to look extremely weak, its getting ridiculous.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> For a show where both Styles and Miz came to Raw, it was about as bland as could be.


I would have had Bryan go to RAW instead. No interest in seeing Styles/Rollins personally. I see Roman went to SD. I guess The Big Dog he ran out of dog food on RAW. How soon before Kofi, Joe, and Bryan are all fed to him?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman Reigns within 100 feet of Kofi Kingston will infuriate and terrify fans on Smackdown Live. The dude is done for if he’s drafted there!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I would have had Bryan go to RAW instead. No interest in seeing Styles/Rollins personally. I see Roman went to SD. I guess The Big Dog he ran out of dog food on RAW. How soon before Kofi, Joe, and Bryan are all fed to him?


I think Bryan is fine where he is. His gimmick is still fresh and his heel persona is pretty much carrying the brand right now. In contrast, Styles has been pretty stale as of late, and a change of scenery might be just what the doctor ordered. Personally, Styles vs Rollins is right at the top of my wishlist, and the fact that we haven't gotten that match yet is kind of mindblowing to me. 

Unless I'm missing something, I don't think Roman is on Smackdown, and it's honestly not something I can really envision them doing.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> I would have had Bryan go to RAW instead. No interest in seeing Styles/Rollins personally. I see Roman went to SD. I guess The Big Dog he ran out of dog food on RAW. How soon before Kofi, Joe, and Bryan are all fed to him?




Well Bryan still could be drafted to Raw. He probably didn’t show up tonight because injured at the moment (if he has been drafted to Raw)



Steve Black Man said:


> I think Bryan is fine where he is. His gimmick is still fresh and his heel persona is pretty much carrying the brand right now. In contrast, Styles has been pretty stale as of late, and a change of scenery might be just what the doctor ordered. Personally, Styles vs Rollins is right at the top of my wishlist, and the fact that we haven't gotten that match yet is kind of mindblowing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, I don't think Roman is on Smackdown, and it's honestly not something I can really envision them doing.




Well Smackdown is going to Fox, he’s their top guy, and they’re gonna need good ratings, and the ratings seem to have proved Roman makes a difference


----------



## Supostcity (Aug 17, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sami's not wrong, though. Canada is a beautiful country, but the overwhelming majority of its population has definitely got issues, considering they're fine with a pussified laughing stock of a PM and having a kebab rammed up their ass until it's considered halal.


I'm Canadian and in total agreement with you!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RIP Sanity


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Himiko said:


> Roman Reigns within 100 feet of Kofi Kingston will infuriate and terrify fans on Smackdown Live. The dude is done for if he’s drafted there!


Kofi was always going to be a transitional champ. He'll drop it in a month or 2 and never sniff the main event again. It was a pity reign. A thank you reign. A feelgood moment.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

New Day still together Bay Bee.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm calling this right now. Raw will fall below 2 million viewers in two out of three hours by the time the NBA Playoffs are concluded.

Too many NXT callups, too quicky, and with absolutely no background, context, or introductory vignettes.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

While I'm very happy with Raw's roster going forward, I'm scratching my head with SD. Even if Reigns goes there, who are the top guys? Bryan and Reigns?

The rumors for months now has been that FOX wants SD to be the 'sports' like show with the athletes. Meanwhile, WWE gave Raw all of the top athletes. Rollins, AJ, Andrade, Ricochet, Black, Uso's, etc. :lmao It's like WWE did the exact opposite of what FOX wanted them to do. :lmao I literally can't believe it and am dying of laughter right now. Outside of Bryan and Reigns, SD looks like a wasteland right now. Even if they give SD some people like Lashley, Drew, or Braun (who's been DEAD and buried for ions now), that's not a good roster at all.

WWE shortchanged Raw in the shakeup last year and it looks like they did the same to SD this year; on a year where they're going to fucking FOX. :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> While I'm very happy with Raw's roster going forward, I'm scratching my head with SD. Even if Reigns goes there, who are the top guys? Bryan and Reigns?
> 
> The rumors for months now has been that FOX wants SD to be the 'sports' like show with the athletes. Meanwhile, WWE gave Raw all of the top athletes. Rollins, AJ, Andrade, Ricochet, Black, Uso's, etc. :lmao It's like WWE did the exact opposite of what FOX wanted them to do. :lmao I literally can't believe it and am dying of laughter right now. Outside of Bryan and Reigns, SD looks like a wasteland right now. Even if they give SD some people like Lashley, Drew, or Braun (who's been DEAD and buried for ions now), that's not a good roster at all.
> 
> WWE shortchanged Raw in the shakeup last year and it looks like they did the same to SD this year; on a year where they're going to fucking FOX. :lmao


 Lesnar?

Idk if Roman stays, SD is fucked. He has to go to fill the empty top face spot.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Well Damn....I was hoping Cesaro, Sheamus, and Joe were RAW bound.

I have a strong feeling Strowman and Revival are Smackdown bound. They need to send Lashley or McIntyre over as well. 

I was hoping Balor would go, but looks like they decided not to swap Joe/Balor IC/US titles.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SparrowPrime said:


> Well Damn....I was hoping Cesaro, Sheamus, and Joe were RAW bound.
> 
> I have a strong feeling Strowman and Revival are Smackdown bound. They need to send Lashley or McIntyre over as well.
> 
> I was hoping Balor would go, but looks like they decided not to swap Joe/Balor IC/US titles.


 Joe was sick, so they could still do the swap.

I would like to see Balor and Braun go to SD for Joe and AJ.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Lesnar?
> 
> Idk if Roman stays, SD is fucked. He has to go to fill the empty top face spot.


Lesnar could go, but he's on TV so infrequently it won't make that much of a difference. 

Reigns I'm assuming will go. But JESUS, he's been the same guy, with the same alignment, same gear/look, same theme music for literally 5 years now (since Shield broke up in June 2014). Just doing the same thing with him as a babyface for the past 5 years but doing it on the opposite show isn't going to sit well with the fans. His pity pops are already pretty much gone.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope they do a proper BC/UE run for the major angle in the Summer.

It's about god damn time.

And please no G&A, they're geeks. Kenny and The Bucks aren't coming, so your best bet is re-branding UE and aligning them with AJ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> While I'm very happy with Raw's roster going forward, I'm scratching my head with SD. Even if Reigns goes there, who are the top guys? Bryan and Reigns?
> 
> The rumors for months now has been that FOX wants SD to be the 'sports' like show with the athletes. Meanwhile, WWE gave Raw all of the top athletes. Rollins, AJ, Andrade, Ricochet, Black, Uso's, etc. :lmao It's like WWE did the exact opposite of what FOX wanted them to do. :lmao I literally can't believe it and am dying of laughter right now. Outside of Bryan and Reigns, SD looks like a wasteland right now. Even if they give SD some people like Lashley, Drew, or Braun (who's been DEAD and buried for ions now), that's not a good roster at all.
> 
> WWE shortchanged Raw in the shakeup last year and it looks like they did the same to SD this year; on a year where they're going to fucking FOX. :lmao


Bryan, Reigns, Balor, and Owens

For tag teams they will get the revival.

Plus Becky and Charlotte in the womens side.

Calls ups should be Dunne and Undisputed Era.

Its funny everyone claimed SD got short changed last shake up too and it was by far the better show.

SD is always way better at using their talent and making them work than raw does.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Is the Bray fuckery headed to Raw or SD?

I need that crap for the shit and giggles on raw.

Bray is GOAT tier when it comes to shit that's so bad it's good.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bryan, Reigns, Balor, and Owens
> 
> Plus Becky and Charlotte in the womens side.
> 
> Calls ups should be Dunne and Undisputed Era.


If UE gets called up, Cole isn't going to get his NXT title run. I'm not so sure they're getting called up. They've also been teasing them breaking up on NXT recently.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Lesnar could go, but he's on TV so infrequently it won't make that much of a difference.
> 
> Reigns I'm assuming will go. But JESUS, he's been the same guy, with the same alignment, same gear/look, same theme music for literally 5 years now (since Shield broke up in June 2014). Just doing the same thing with him as a babyface for the past 5 years but doing it on the opposite show isn't going to sit well with the fans. His pity pops are already pretty much gone.


 Dude, I hope they get Lashley and Drew. They have go away heat for me, creative booked them too frequently to be the buzz kills/underwhelming spots that nobody got time for anything they do.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> If UE gets called up, Cole isn't going to get his NXT title run. I'm not so sure they're getting called up. They've also been teasing them breaking up on NXT recently.


Cole says NXT and the UE goes up as a tag team, maybe that is why they are teasing a break up.

OH also I could see Black going to SD as well.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Here it is the full list



> *Full list of Superstars who moved to Raw in the 2019 Superstar Shake-up​*
> The two-night 2019 WWE Superstar Shake-up is underway, and the landscape of Raw underwent a shocking transformation during the event’s first night.
> 
> The following Superstars made the jump to Raw in this year’s Superstar Shake-up:
> ...


https://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/article/superstar-shake-up-raw-recap-list?sf211090449=1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> Dude, I hope they get Lashley and Drew. They have go away heat for me, creative booked them too frequently to be the buzz kills that nobody got time for anything they do.


Neither one can get a reaction in the least for months now. Whether it be a pop or heat. They're both on life-support right now as far as their characters go. Braun might be headed there, too. And if the fans don't want to fully boo Reigns because of the cancer thing, but don't want to cheer him either, than his reactions might be as quiet as they've ever been, too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Neither one can get a reaction in the least for months now. Whether it be a pop or heat. They're both on life-support right now as far as their characters go. Braun might be headed there, too. And if the fans don't want to fully boo Reigns because of the cancer thing, but don't want to cheer him either, than his reactions might be as quiet as they've ever been, too.


Time to turn Reigns heel is now if the starts to get booed.

He can even use the cancer thing as the linchpin.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Neither one can get a reaction in the least for months now. Whether it be a pop or heat. They're both on life-support right now as far as their characters go. Braun might be headed there, too. And if the fans don't want to fully boo Reigns because of the cancer thing, but don't want to cheer him either, than his reactions might be as quiet as they've ever been, too.


 Roman has lost the unique reaction he use to get, he doesn't feel like a top star anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I know others thought this, and I did too, that Ricochet and Black might be separated. But both just said on WWE.Com that they're BOTH on Raw.

:trips8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I know others thought this, and I did too, that Ricochet and Black might be separated. But both just said on WWE.Com that they're BOTH on Raw.
> 
> :trips8


such a waste if true.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I know others thought this, and I did too, that Ricochet and Black might be separated. But both just said on WWE.Com that they're BOTH on Raw.
> 
> :trips8


 More depth for Raw, that's good for 3 hrs. Hope they don't have them team anymore. 

The problem with SD is that it's 2 hrs and often top stars don't get featured much or they have their segments/matches rushed.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> such a waste if true.


 Hell no, he's going to get so much more time on Raw. The problem is Raw's booking... they might just have matches every week with no storyline or a bad one.

SD they would barely get any time to do anything. That frustrated the hell out of me when my favorites were on SD. The time management is appalling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> More depth for Raw, that's good for 3 hrs. Hope they don't have them team anymore.
> 
> The problem with SD is that it's 2 hrs and often top stars don't get featured much or they have their segments/matches rushed.


SD would have plenty of time fi they didnt waste time on pointless BS.

Cut recaps of stuff we saw just 5 mins ago. Over a whole show that can easily save 5-10 mins that can be used for a longer match or a promo segment.
Cut out the stupid McMahon BS, they claimed they wouldn't be part of the show anymore that time can go to another wrestler they want to showcase.
Cut the pointless matches that don't further any feuds. Like these useless tag team or 6 person matches. 

Every match on SD should have meaning, every segment should have a purpose. 

SD always wastes at least 45 mins of their 90 min show (min the 30 mins for ads).


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ace said:


> Hell no, he's going to get so much more time on Raw. The problem is Raw's booking... they might just have matches every week with no storyline or a bad one.
> 
> SD they would barely get any time to do anything. That frustrated the hell out of me when my favorites were on SD. The time management is appalling.


I am saying they should be split up. Black to SD and Ricochet to Raw. 

Black could be a huge star on SD. He would make a great US champion or if they swap Balor and Joe let him feud with Balor for the IC title


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> SD would have plenty of time fi they didnt waste time on pointless BS.
> 
> Cut recaps of stuff we saw just 5 mins ago. Over a whole show that can easily save 5-10 mins that can be used for a longer match or a promo segment.
> Cut out the stupid McMahon BS, they claimed they wouldn't be part of the show anymore that time can go to another wrestler they want to showcase.
> ...


 It doesn't though, they over do it on the Shane/authority angles + the main feud leaving scraps for everything else.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Supostcity said:


> I'm Canadian and in total agreement with you!


I'm sorry that your country is in dire straights, fam. Hopefully it gets better for you much sooner than later.

:salute


----------



## #BestForBusiness (Jun 18, 2015)

Show was so boring that I fell asleep.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> I know others thought this, and I did too, that Ricochet and Black might be separated. But both just said on WWE.Com that they're BOTH on Raw.
> 
> :trips8


Maybe it's just me but they've really messed up on Black. Could have debuted him tonight as just big star, but threw him into a tag team as some guy from NXT. I don't know why I'm surprised really. He can't even get himself announced as a big RAW draft lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

looper007 said:


> Maybe it's just me but they've really messed up on Black. Could have debuted him tonight as just big star, but threw him into a tag team as some guy from NXT. I don't know why I'm surprised really. He can't even get himself announced as a big RAW draft lol.


Someone mentioned it earlier so I won't take credit for it; but I think they put these two together for now so they don't get lost in the shuffle as singles on the main roster right out of the gate, which they would with Vince's awful booking. This is better than them getting lost in the shuffle immediately. They will eventually break up and probably feud. Maybe even for SummerSlam, which would be a good match/feud for SS.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The Viking Experience lol. Fricken Vince. Eff off with these name changes or shortened names already senile old man. I guess "war" is another word that is forbidden to mention on TV along with "#1 contender", "title shot", "strap", "DQ" and other phrases. Anyways, about RAW. It was an alright show with a lot of the names coming to RAW made sense. I was right about the Usos and Naomi but got the rest wrong. Was hoping for Bayley to get moved but Naomi randomly tag teaming with her and beating the Iconics was unexpected. 

The Miz got moved to RAW again. Poor guy. Not sure about Andrade to RAW either but his match against Balor was not bad. Is Rey Misterio now on RAW too? Thats two Latino guys added to the show then. I was confused at the Zayn/Bliss segment. Bliss was acting like a face or something. Becky Lynch squashed the poor Riot Squad and then gets to do a promo with Natalya. Lacey Evans was impressive with that moonsault finisher onto Natalya to become the new #1 contend...oops, banned term. To earn an opportunity for the RAW's Women Title. I am happy for AJ Styles coming to RAW though as its been a long time coming. The worst moment of the night had to go to EC3 getting buried by Braun Stroman. What did he do to deserve this? Lol. Fricken Vince.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

What was the weird vignettes, then? 

The dinosaur puppet in the box, and the Annabelle looking doll?

Anyone?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I almost think at this point Vince just likes ruining good talent from NXT just for shits and giggles. War Raiders was an awesome name. No doubt they're fucked on the main roster.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

My highlight other than Zayn toying with the crowd was The Uso’s being spoiled (although quite obvious anyways like AJ) by someone in the back on production cocking up. Promotion in store.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Passing Triangles said:


> What was the weird vignettes, then?
> 
> The dinosaur puppet in the box, and the Annabelle looking doll?
> 
> Anyone?


Seems to be hinting at a Bray Wyatt return to me. The doll could be Sister Abigail?

On Raw- I like AJ moving over, a feud with Seth Rollins needs to happen before Styles slows down anymore.

Don't mind Rey coming over, but I noticed Andrade came over too (actually missed the first hour of Raw). WWE might want to continue their feud on the flagship.

Viking Experience is an awful name, guess USA Network execs don't want "war" on the show- it was the only justification I could think of given that War Raiders was already a WWE given name (originally War Machine).

Miz swapping shows is entering meme territory. Every damn year.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118000828948738048


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I forgot about the blink and you’ll miss it Eric Young switch too. I wonder if that leads to anything, probably a new tag team.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Zapato said:


> I forgot about the blink and you’ll miss it Eric Young switch too. I wonder if that leads to anything, probably a new tag team.


I could see Wolfe going to NXT:UK and Killian staying solo on Smackdown or rocking around with Nikki Cross. Looks like Heavy Machinery and Cross are going to SD tonight (only ones not drafted to Raw last night).


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Previous shakeups / drafts were usually exciting shows. But nothing happened tonight.

The extent of the story was “which SDL wrestlers will randomly appear for meaningless exhibition matches on Raw?”

AJ Styles gets a good “surprise pop” at the end of the night. 

Lacey advanced her character.

But no stories, and nobody else advances their character at all. 

Anyone else as bored as I was watching this, or is my taste just too old school for today’s in-ring heavy product?

No characters, no stories, just regular people performing moves for no reason


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: That show was so boring*



IronMan8 said:


> Previous shakeups / drafts were usually exciting shows. But nothing happened tonight.
> 
> The extent of the story was “which SDL wrestlers will randomly appear for meaningless exhibition matches on Raw?”
> 
> ...


Aside from Lacey there aren't any storylines yet, they are redrawing the brand lines as we speak. You will get feuds start next week. I wouldn't be surprised if some people on Raw like Balor end up on Smackdown by the end of tonight.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: That show was so boring*

Havent watched yet, gonna catch the 30 minute version. I made it known to mostly everyone last week I will be watching the 30 minute experience from now on instead of the 3 hour experience.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

*Re: That show was so boring*



kingnoth1n said:


> Havent watched yet, gonna catch the 30 minute version. I made it known to mostly everyone last week I will be watching the 30 minute experience from now on instead of the 3 hour experience.


Whichever version you watch, you are in for an experience................. 

A viking experience.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

roblewis87 said:


> IronMan8 said:
> 
> 
> > Previous shakeups / drafts were usually exciting shows. But nothing happened tonight.
> ...


That’s what they said last week, when nothing happened.

Now this week nothing happened.

Raw is a million viewers lower than the same time last year, so I’m shocked they’re not doing something to make the show entertaining.

If nothing happens next week I’ll watch the highlights package on YouTube + select promos for a few weeks and see where it leads me

I’m just curious if other fans are loving this product or if it’s just me?


----------



## Dulce Libre (Jan 21, 2019)

*Re: That show was so boring*

Show was below aveRAWage.

All the call ups were predictable.

Lars is going for the legend killer thing?

Nattie still in the "my first victory" for anyone new role, and possibly hurt?

"The Viking Experience" My god that rivals the Boss N' Hug Connection for WOAT tag name.

Speaking of which, Bayley now teaming with Naomeeehhh!

Sarah Logan now looks stupid being in the Riott Squad.

Another bland Multi man tag match for the main event.

Commentary team sounded even worse. As if Renee was nauseating enough with her Oohhh's, everyone was doing it more than usual! I thought I was listening to a 2000's pop punk act with all the Wooaahh Oaaahhh's.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: That show was so boring*



Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Whichever version you watch, you are in for an experience.................
> 
> A viking experience.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: That show was so boring*

I agree, it was pretty bad. I slept thru more of it than I usually do.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: That show was so boring*

I disagree. Miz had a hot return and got to look strong. War machine got to look like absolute beasts and are all but guaranteed to be champions by the end of the month. Andrade and balor had a great match. The main event was also fun. Oh and Sami was brilliant. It did have some dead spots but you're guaranteed that with booking 3 hour shows.


----------



## BevellingRetorts (Dec 14, 2016)

*Re: That show was so boring*



IronMan8 said:


> That’s what they said last week, when nothing happened.
> 
> Now this week nothing happened.
> 
> ...


You're not the only one who thought that was garbage, i haven't watched religiously in nearly 4 years (aside from Bryan's return on Smackdown & dipping in & out on the odd occasion) & Mania was way better than i was expecting so i decided to check out Raw. 

Last weeks was dull, but I held out hope they were holding back because Vince hates smart crowds but nope, nothing happens again so deleted & back off of series link it goes. 

It's just scary how x30able the whole show is. I've kept SmackDown because i keep hearing good things, but my god that Raw was dull. The last two weeks have just been a huge nothingburger, has that really been Raw since 2015?

Doesn't really help that for the past five years, the only full timers they've trained most of the fanbase to care about are the Shield & now 1/3 of them are out of action. And they can't even do anything remotely interesting with these guys either. Just a dull as fuck tag match with zero tension between Roman & Seth. (which makes no sense considering what happened two weeks ago)


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

*Re: That show was so boring*

Boring as fuck and it's going to be that way. I can already see how the average viewership is going to decline until it's below 2M viewers by October itself :lol 

You've got the Usos and Vikings so may be there could be some excitement in the Raw tag team scene.

You've got a midcarder boring stale guy like Miz(boring as a heel and even more boring as a babyface, awful to watch him wrestle).

You've got a boring as fuck guy like Seth Rollins and now AJ Styles is on Raw and that's that. If Roman isn't going to Smackdown and AJ, Seth and him are on the same brand, may be that would make for some exciting matchups and triple threat-style feud. 

All I can say about the women's division is that women's wrestling still sucks and none of them are hot:lol but Lacey is alright to look at. 

And that's not even considering who from those who performed on Raw would be moving to Smackdown. (Please let it be Lashley, Baron Corbin, Finn Balor and Drew McIntyre).

This show will be garbage in the coming weeks as well and there's no point in hoping for better things and a superior show, as far as the WWE is concerned, ever again.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Andrade on Raw?

:mark:


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The Viking Experience? Sounds like a theme park, terrible name change.

So does this mean that the Miz/Shane stuff is done? Also now we can maybe FINALLY get AJ vs. Seth, pretty please!!

Andrade vs. Finn in a IC title feud could be cool.

Ah another week, another Ruby Riott doing the job match.

PLEASE for the love of all things sacred don't have Lacey win the title already. Let her look good, if she can, but she's nowhere ready for that yet. Also it's be stupid to have Becky win at Mania, be the first person to pin Ronda, only to immediately lose to Lacey Evans of all people.




But seriously, AJ vs. Seth for the UT, make it happen WWE!!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: That show was so boring*



Deathiscoming said:


> Boring as fuck and it's going to be that way. I can already see how the average viewership is going to decline until it's below 2M viewers by October itself :lol
> 
> You've got the Usos and Vikings so may be there could be some excitement in the Raw tag team scene.
> 
> ...


Wait are you calling AJ Styles boring?


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

AJ is older now and has stopped doing some of his high flying stuff, so maybe that puts some people off.



WINNING said:


> Nobody cares. At all.


I mean, sure, I don't, but some people in this thread obviously do, so... not nobody?


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Enough sticking Reigns up Rollins' ass already! Can't this baby do anything on his own? This fucking bitch.


----------



## ShadowR (Jun 28, 2011)

How the fuck can you screw up the Raw after Wrestlemania and the Shake-Up in 2 consecutive weeks? This should have been some of the most interesting shows of the year, and yet they were complete garbage.
The Draft wasn't their idea so they decided to this boring Shake-Up.
I'm so glad that I'm from a country where I can pirate their shows and I don't have to give them any money.
I'm actually sorry I bought their video games and gave them 100 dollars. Can't wait for AEW.


----------



## roblewis87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Apparently, Joe is also going to Raw to feud with Braun on Raw rather than on Smackdown.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

roblewis87 said:


> Apparently, Joe is also going to Raw to feud with Braun on Raw rather than on Smackdown.


Doubt it. Braun's probably going to SD tonight. Joe would've been on the traded list (he isn't).


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Being totally honest, I had the show paused for an hour to skip the commercials and I flew through parts of the show pretty fast.

The RAW tag team Division has improved with Usos and War Raiders (not saying that other name). So that much is a positive. Much needed.

Sami Zayn was great. He does the heel switch talks really well.

Ricochet and Black are still together, which sucks.

Lacey Evans has some improving to do in the ring (i'm sure that Natalya has been working with her on it) but I feel like her character is good and makes her stand out. That moonsault was nasty. Natties ribs are probably still sore from it. Still giving Lacey a chance though.

AJ Styles showing up in the main event like all of us saw coming, but AJ needed to go to RAW anyway. Got a feeling that was the end of the Lashley, McIntyre and Corbin trio with SDLs turn to shake things up coming.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The last hour was strange. You had a Becky match, followed by a Natalya promo and a match vs. Lacey and the six man match which was stalled forever. From when Drew's music hit until over 15 minutes and two commercial breaks later the match finally began. The match itself was actually shorter than the ring entrances by over two minutes. :lol So sports entertaining. :heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now with the shakeup over, I love Raw's roster compared to SD. A ton more depth and overall better wrestlers on the male side. I'm psyched! I'm pretty surprised at how underwhelming SD's male roster is looking.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I'd like to just point out this one thing:

AJ Styles
Bobby Roode
Eric Young
Samoa Joe (probably, once he is feeling better)

All on RAW together, TNA originals. I found that neat.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Slackly said:


> I'd like to just point out this one thing:
> 
> AJ Styles
> Bobby Roode
> ...


Thought about that too. Plus Drake Maverick (formerly Rockstar Spud). Not to mention some names that were pushed as bigger stars in TNA like EC3, Bobby Lashley & Drew McIntyre. 

Wonder if Joe is definitely going to RAW with the US Title. They did announce that Finn Balor is defending the Intercontinental Championship on the WWE Network this weekend (haven’t announced against who though).


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

I am very very sorry, but I am very confused.

I hope some kind person would explain to me, who is switching brand? And who is staying on the same brand?

I liked the good ol' drafrs where you had matches to determine who was switching brand and who was staying. Now you don't have anything at all. Tou just had Stephanie in the start of the show and then that was that. So what has been shaken up?????


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

thaaang said:


> I am very very sorry, but I am very confused.
> 
> I hope some kind person would explain to me, who is switching brand? And who is staying on the same brand?



WWE Superstar Shake-up 2019 results: Full list of Superstars who moved to Raw and SmackDown LIVE


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

Joe Moore said:


> WWE Superstar Shake-up 2019 results: Full list of Superstars who moved to Raw and SmackDown LIVE


Thank you!!

But how would I know just by watching Raw who was jumping ship? I didn't know Roman Reigns was going to Smackdown. So does this mean you don't see him on Raw for another year?

How was I to know Eric Young was switching? I mean, he was not on television and didn't have a match or a backstage segment or anything. I am very confused.


----------



## Joe Moore (Dec 11, 2018)

thaaang said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> But how would I know just by watching Raw who was jumping ship? I didn't know Roman Reigns was going to Smackdown. So does this mean you don't see him on Raw for another year?
> 
> How was I to know Eric Young was switching? I mean, he was not on television and didn't have a match or a backstage segment or anything. I am very confused.



Everybody except Mickie, Liv, Gable and Crews were shown on TV, either in person or in a graphic. The shake-up was always advertised as a 2 day event happening on RAW and SD. If you only watched half of it, that is your problem which is solved now. And yes, Reigns won't be on RAW for a long time.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Not sure about all this, they moved almost everyone I want to watch to Smackdown, along with the one guy I can't stand (Reigns); I'm really happy the man is better but I'm still not a fan of his wrestling. 

I used to watch Smackdown Since most of the boring talents plus Reigns were on Raw. Now Raw's lost much needed appealing talent and Smackdown's gained the one talent people stopped watching Raw to not have to see. This kinda leaves me without a show to watch. 

Not saying my opinion means anything, not ranting, not hating, just calling it as I see it. I hope everyone enjoys their wrestling.


----------

